# Urban Decay Primer Potion Discussion



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it as awesome as everybody says? And how exactly would I use it? Like, do I use it alone as a base or underneath my MAC paints/shadesticks?

	Thanks in advance!


----------



## User34 (Apr 6, 2006)

I think it's better than paints. I usually apply it on the lid with my finger and put a ccb on top. Then the shadow. Somtimes I don't even use a ccb. But it has staying power for sure and no creasing. =)


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

You can find plenty of info about it in this thread
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42838

Also if you do a search for Primer Potion you find other helpful threads.
Primer Potion Search

Thanks


----------



## a914butterfly (May 18, 2006)

*UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i just bought this from sephora since i heard alot of raves about it and any other bases ie: mac paints or shadesticks didn't work that good. well i tried it today for the 1st time and my eyeshadow is still on without any fading, creasing, or smudging and it looks like it did when i first put it on this morning. this is im my opinion the best investment in makeup i made. too bad mac cant make an eye base primer like this.


----------



## mallory (May 18, 2006)

yes, it does! your eyeshadow won't go anywhere with this stuff..I love it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 18, 2006)

I just got this too... omg why didn't I find it ages ago!!!!


----------



## Shavwi (May 18, 2006)

I seriously couldn't wear eyeshadow before I found that stuff! I loev it!


----------



## arbonnechick (May 18, 2006)

I guess I'm the lone dissenter here.
While I found UDPP to be just an "okay" primer, I absolutely could not live without my Lumene eye primer. It's the best I've ever tried.


----------



## Chelly (May 18, 2006)

ooo i love it - its like freakin elmers glue - seirously


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 19, 2006)

I think it works really well to. I am a big fan of the primer


----------



## bellaetoile (May 20, 2006)

UDPP is my love. i'm obsessively wierd about always using it, plus a paintor a shadestick, and my eyeshadow always comes out super bright, and never goes anywhere. in fact, there are times where i have trouble getting it OFF at night..


----------



## Incus (Jun 1, 2006)

UDPP is the best. 'Nuff said


----------



## lackofcolor (Jun 1, 2006)

I really need to try this, I love MAC shadstick its what I have been using but sometimes the color still fades a bit so next paycheck I am going to try out UD


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_I guess I'm the lone dissenter here.
While I found UDPP to be just an "okay" primer, I absolutely could not live without my Lumene eye primer. It's the best I've ever tried._

 
I haven't heard of Lumene. It's better than the Urban Decay? Where can you get it? Thanks in advance

Jackie


----------



## thatonegirl (Jun 5, 2006)

This is probably going to sound crazy, but I use that monistat anti chafing stuff. Its got the exact same ingredients as urban decay and its way cheaper.


----------



## pinkfeet (Jun 5, 2006)

I didnt really care for it myself...I use either MAC paints, Benefit FY Eye and still looking....but UDPP was crap for me....


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got it today in a swap...Do you let it dry completely before applying e/s or put your e/s on while it's a little damp? I have dark skin so i was wondering if the nude color of this will affect my e/s coloring...guess I'll have to try it and see!


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 27, 2006)

Before getting my hands on my first tube of UDPP, I thought BeneFit's F.Y.Eye was as good as an eye primer could get and boy, was I wrong!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 2, 2006)

NO DOUBT! i love love love it! and have a backup tube at all times.
i've wasted 15 years of eyeshadow..until i bought this. now people keep asking me about my 'new' eyeshadow looks. they're not new..they just never lasted more than an hour!


----------



## bettiecracka (Oct 3, 2006)

*yeaaaaa*

I looooove UD's PP.  I know it's bad, but I slept in my makeup once and it still looked PERFECT the next morning for work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to buy the real thing though.  I work at ULTA and got a sample of PP and I couldn't use anything else.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 3, 2006)

I am so there with you! Its the most fantastic thing on this earth and it really does what it says it will do (which is rare in the cosmetics industry) I would recommend this product to anyone!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 29, 2006)

It's my HG eye primer, hehe! 
the colors of the eyeshadow is way more vibrant with this.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 29, 2006)

The joke at work is that you have to be careful when taking a girl home because you never know what she'll look like in the morning without her makeup on....

.....to which my response was that this would never be a problem for me....all of my makeup is still perfect in the morning! Thanks UDPP! haha


----------



## csdev (Nov 1, 2006)

it's my HG eye primer - could not get lumene to work for me


----------



## liltweekstar (Nov 3, 2006)

yeah i agree... i cant apply eye makeup at all without this stuff.


----------



## KJam (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_NO DOUBT! i love love love it! and have a backup tube at all times._

 
Me too!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 17, 2006)

I would kill myself if they discontinued it LMAO


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 17, 2006)

Still costs $14

yay!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Lumene*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 

 
_I guess I'm the lone dissenter here.
While I found UDPP to be just an "okay" primer, I absolutely could not live without my Lumene eye primer. It's the best I've ever tried._

 

Where do I find Lumene?


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 20, 2006)

They sell Lumene at CVS and Riteaid and stuff


----------



## Vixen (Nov 20, 2006)

Mmmm, I have to agree with the other dissenters here.
This does nothing for me, I still crease with this.
The only thing that I've found that works for me are Mac Paints.


----------



## resin (Nov 23, 2006)

hellz yes


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thatonegirl* 

 
_This is probably going to sound crazy, but I use that monistat anti chafing stuff. Its got the exact same ingredients as urban decay and its way cheaper._

 
I have this in my kit...I transferred it to a small plastic container so clients wouldn't freak out, but it works really well!!


----------



## jillybean (Dec 11, 2006)

I really like the PP, it keeps my shadows in place all day, it's been a long time since I've found something this good.


----------



## Nadine (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have really oily lids but it works great! My eyeliner is so easy to do when I have the primer on. It goes on really smooth and the color is much more intense. Love this primer!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jan 1, 2007)

I know! I bought my first tube around Christmas and I was completely blown away. I had high expectations for it already, but WOW! I'm in love!


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Jan 18, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I decided to try this out depsite the fact that the bases I use already work fantastically for me (combination of either a MAC paint with a CCB, or a shadestick with a CCB).

I found that the more I use this, the more I love it. I still like to combine with either a shadestick or a paint on top as it really makes the colors POP. Sooo glad I bought this!


----------



## pale blue (Jan 18, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

This stuff is totally amazing, I've been using it for awhile now.

I even apply it to my eyebrows, so when I fill in my brows with powder it doesn't move!


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I absolutely love UDPP...I would be lost without it now, I use it everyday!


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 6, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

UHHH more money you guys are costing me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Off I go, to order it online at sephora!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 22, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I never tried eye primer before, I have oily lids, what do you recomend??? mac paint or UDPP??


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 23, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

My eyelids are oily and eyeshadow creases like crazy on me. I don't believe the hype about products, but I'm a UDPP convert now.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 23, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i absolutely love it! when i use it, my eyeshadow looks the same as it did when i first put it on alllll day.


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 23, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love it!

It's a total staple for me!

The first time I used it I was disappointed and was thinking WTH why is everyone raving about it?

The second, third, fourth time..I was hooked!

Amazing stuff!

It's like glue for your eyeshadow!


----------



## simplycathy (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

After reading so many glowing reviews of this primer, I decided to try it.  But for me, it caused my eyelids to become flaky.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Am I somehow putting it on wrong, like putting too much of it on?


----------



## choseck (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I didn't realize how much I loved this stuff until I ran out, and then had no money to replace it!  Next trip to Ulta I'm definitely picking more up - no more excuses!


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplycathy* 

 
_After reading so many glowing reviews of this primer, I decided to try it.  But for me, it caused my eyelids to become flaky.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Am I somehow putting it on wrong, like putting too much of it on?_

 
Did you put too much on? You only need a tiny bit and dab it on. Put the color on as soon as you put UDPP. That stuff dries really quick. Hope this helps


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 6, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thatonegirl* 

 
_This is probably going to sound crazy, but I use that monistat anti chafing stuff. Its got the exact same ingredients as urban decay and its way cheaper._

 
I've also heard that its a good all-over face primer like Smashbox, but I haven't tried it myself.  But i've heard raves.

PS Im an UDPP fanatic! I love it!


----------



## labwom (Apr 20, 2007)

*Urban Decay wants your Eyeshadow Primer Potion Stories!!*

From their Myspace bulltein:

Attention Primer Potion Junkies!  

We are looking for testimonials to our cult classic Eyeshadow Primer Potion.  Wende Zomnir, Creative Director, tells the story of when she flew to London, and stepped off the plane with creaseless, vibrant shadow thanks to the miracle potion!  

Have you ever had an amazing and unique story related to using our best selling Primer Potion? Send in your stories and YOU could be featured in print!  

Please send all submissions in a MySpace message, subject line:  Primer Potion Stories


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay wants your Eyeshadow Primer Potion Stories!!*

Man who doesn't have a Myspace page nowa days? Well I guess my grandparents. haha.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay wants your Eyeshadow Primer Potion Stories!!*

I love their MySpace page. It's gorgeous.


----------



## labwom (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay wants your Eyeshadow Primer Potion Stories!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I love their MySpace page. It's gorgeous._

 
I know, I want their layout!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay wants your Eyeshadow Primer Potion Stories!!*

I sent one =]


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay wants your Eyeshadow Primer Potion Stories!!*

I sent one, too. Love that stuff.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2007)

*How great is UDPP?!?*

I LOVE UDPP.  This has became a staple in my makeup collection.  

I have been using UDPP since last Sunday and it is incredible.  I thought before yesterday that it was good but I never had a problem with colours coming out before on my lids but the staying power is FANTASTIC.

Yesterday, I was messing with Tempting and trying to find a colour combo and I put on Tempting without any UDPP (just washed all my makeup off from the day) and it hardly showed up.  I need to put on 3 coats to just get some colour payoff.  This morning, I put on Tempting but w/ my UDPP and one coat is all i needed.  I definately see the difference with colour payoff if you don't us UDPP.  

Also, your makeup lasts & lasts.  My make didn't move the other day after 16 hours.  It looked like i just applied it.

I love love this stuff.

I would recommend for everybody to get this because this little bottle is magic.


----------



## erica_1020 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I agree I just started using it a couple months ago.  I had use MAC paint (too messy) and shadesticks (not smooth) and they were good, but UDPP is awesome.  It is no trouble to put on and the makeup lasts forever.  Even if I go to the gym after work.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I just bought a small tube of UDPP on ebay so I am excited to try it!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Its a little hard to blend with.. but its totally worth it. I'll do my makeup at 6am.. then wear it all day.. then wake up the NEXT MORNING and it still looks wonderful. And I wear a lot of bold and bright colors that tend to fade pretty quickly. LOVE udpp! I just wish the tube was bigger!


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I am going to buy some this weekend....Thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

The tube will last forever. And, after a few months, you can pop the plactic stopper out and find there's still PLENTY left. I've been on the same tube for almost a year and I use this stuff at least 5 days a week. 
I don't have a blending problem anymore. I used a small amount and rub it in until I barely see it. The more you use, the more it grabs the color and makes blending harder.


----------



## rmseals (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Thanks for this thread.  I'm going to buy this today.  My lids get oily and my e/s practically disappears by 5pm.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I never have a problem with blending over it.  I used to have a hardtime blending over MAC Paints.  I love UDPP as well, I think it should be a staple in anyone's collection/kit.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

UDPP is the most amazing thing..


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_The tube will last forever. And, after a few months, you can pop the plactic stopper out and find there's still PLENTY left. I've been on the same tube for almost a year and I use this stuff at least 5 days a week._

 
Me too! I read that online last month, just before I was going to get another, and it's like twice the product once the stopper was removed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I love UDPP. I often put Too Faced Second Base over it. That helps it hold even longer, and it gives a beautiful sparkle.


----------



## amoona (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Really?! I bought it once n it did great for stopping creasing but the colors were so dull compared to with a shadestick or paint.

I wonder if I used too little? Maybe ill try it today with the lil bit I have left.


----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The tube will last forever. And, after a few months, you can pop the plactic stopper out and find there's still PLENTY left. I've been on the same tube for almost a year and I use this stuff at least 5 days a week. 
I don't have a blending problem anymore. I used a small amount and rub it in until I barely see it. The more you use, the more it grabs the color and makes blending harder._

 
^^^ I agree! Just a bit goes a long way.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I never knew about removing the stopper....Thanks.  I have not had a problem with blending so far.  I just can't say enough of how great UDPP is.


----------



## yana_gim (May 9, 2007)

*silly question about UD primer*

I`ve scored mine on ebay, and I wonder what color it should be? I have been expecting it to be  clear, but it looks more like a light foundation .Is it right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Mine is certainly not clear...kind of opaque white?


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

But it goes on clear


----------



## kradge79 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Yes, its like a light foundation.  I wouldn't say opaque white, but more like a MAC NW15 or so. Hope that helps!


----------



## MAC is love (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Agree with the above. ^ ^ Also, if you've ever seen MAC's paint in Bare Canvas, it resembles that also.


----------



## yana_gim (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yana_gim* 

 
_I`ve scored mine on ebay, and I wonder what color it should be? I have been expecting it to be clear, but it looks more like a light foundation .Is it right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!_

 
 thanks to all of you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the color is ok, now what about the smell, kind of mascara, isn`t it? Do you think I`m crazy?


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

I don't think mine has an odor. Mine is the color of a very pale foundation, too.


----------



## lipshock (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Mine doesn't have an odor (I don't think -- or I haven't noticed it since I'm not paying much attention).  On me it's a barely-there colour when I apply it (I am of a darker complexion, by the way).  You're only supposed to use a little, little bit and it's true, a little really does goes a long way.

UDPP is my HG allover eyeshadow base.  I don't know how I lived without it.


----------



## yana_gim (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Mine doesn't have an odor (I don't think -- or I haven't noticed it since I'm not paying much attention). On me it's a barely-there colour when I apply it (I am of a darker complexion, by the way). You're only supposed to use a little, little bit and it's true, a little really does goes a long way.

UDPP is my HG allover eyeshadow base. I don't know how I lived without it._

 
well, thanks firs of all and if you can`t live without, so I suppose you will use it soon, so just please smell it for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Mine doesn`t have a noticable odor when you open it or something, only when you smell it on purpose. I am just suspicious (maybe too much) because it`s from ebay. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yana_gim (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Mine doesn't have an odor (I don't think -- or I haven't noticed it since I'm not paying much attention). On me it's a barely-there colour when I apply it (I am of a darker complexion, by the way). You're only supposed to use a little, little bit and it's true, a little really does goes a long way.

UDPP is my HG allover eyeshadow base. I don't know how I lived without it._

 
well, thanks firs of all and if you can`t live without, so I suppose you will use it soon, so just please smell it for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Mine doesn`t have a noticable odor when you open it or something, only when you smell it on purpose. I am just suspicious (maybe too much) because it`s from ebay. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jacq-i (May 9, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

I just opened mine and it does smell like mascara now that I think about it! lol.

It looks like a light foundation to me too. At first I put too much on, and it was noticably too light on me, then I used less and it blended in perfectly with my skin, but evened out my eyelid's skintone at the same time.

I got mine from Sephora months ago, and yours sounds 100% legit too. Enjoy!


----------



## yana_gim (May 13, 2007)

*Re: silly question about UD primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I just opened mine and it does smell like mascara now that I think about it! lol.

It looks like a light foundation to me too. At first I put too much on, and it was noticably too light on me, then I used less and it blended in perfectly with my skin, but evened out my eyelid's skintone at the same time.

I got mine from Sephora months ago, and yours sounds 100% legit too. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, this primer is the best!


----------



## rose4421 (May 19, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

This stuff is AMAZING. I'm 28 years old, and I despaired of ever keeping my eyeshadow on all day without having to reapply. Until now.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 26, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i have a tanned skin tone.. is the nude gonna make a difference ?? annnndd, when i put the UDPP do i wait for it to dry or put the shadow on while its still a little wet?


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Jun 8, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I am always shocked when someone says this doesn't work for them as I find it the most amazing product ever.  It took me several months of using it nearly everyday, even without e/s to use up one tube.

For me the trick is using the wand to slather it all over the lids and under lid and then I gently rub it in.  Some people say they let it dry for a while but I usually just start applying e/s and it seems to work fine.

Its excellent for days when you don't wear e/s but wear e/l to keep the liner from transfering to your eye crease.

Cons: If it dries on your lashes it can make mascara application difficult.   If you make mistakes or smudge your mascara/el onto the UDPP accidently it can be hard to remove so quick attention is required and sometimes reapplication to fix these problems.


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 8, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

darn darn darn darn darn

I had a tube of this a while ago and stopped using it cos it made my left eye smart and water (just one eye, isn't that wierd?) - but felt it was an amazing product, nonetheless.....

About a week ago, I decided to give UDPP another go after a reasonable "break" (figuring I might have done something stupid, like been using too much, etc), and for the first few days I was fine, but now.... weepy left eye ahoy!!!  Grrrrrr.....

Paints and fluidlines never do this to me....


----------



## entipy (Jun 11, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I finally bought some of this after all the raves, and most of the times I've used it, it's worked GREAT! However, there have been a few times my eye shadow has creased - very shortly after application. Am I letting it dry TOO much?

Also - anyone have tips on BLENDING shadows with UDPP? This stuff works so well, it really makes blending difficult. LOL.

I'm interested in learning more about that Monistat stuff as a base, too. Is it true you can use it ALL over your face, as well? Are there any contraindications in regards to using it in your eye area?


----------



## Skeeta (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_My eyelids are oily and eyeshadow creases like crazy on me. I don't believe the hype about products, but I'm a UDPP convert now._

 
ME TOO!  Omg i am so happy i finially bought this.  I tried it today with some cheap eyeshadows and they honestly did not budge ALL day long.  I can get away without buying the best eyeshadows now!

It'll end up saving me a lot of money hahahahaha


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i love the primer too, i switch off between it and the paints, but overall the primer wins.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Use very little of the UDPP. I've found that it creases immediately and makes blending a challenge if you use too much.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I gotta get this.....omg too much MU to buy *runs in circles*
.....y! mac! y!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......so many collections and not enough $ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well anyways I WILL get this hopefully soon LOL


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Love the stuff!!  It is the only way I can wear eyeliner without it being all over the place.


----------



## bsquared (Jun 24, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

yes, yes, yes for UDPP!! i never put on my e/s without it . . . i crease like a &%^$# in no time flat without it . . . i can go to work, the club, fall asleep, and wake up in the morning with VIBRANT lasting color . . . amazing . . . i'm on my second bottle of potion . . . i was literally SCRAPING the other one

as for girls with darker skin tones . . . it works just as well on me, no chalky-beigy-ness


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 4, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_I gotta get this.....omg too much MU to buy *runs in circles*
.....y! mac! y!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......so many collections and not enough $ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well anyways I WILL get this hopefully soon LOL_

 

aaa....soo funny!! i was almost thinkin the same thing (ie. I gotta get this.....omg too much MU to buy *runs in circles*) hahaha!!  after reading all the great raves, this is next on my to-buy list...


----------



## tricky (Jul 4, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i love UDPP. sometimes i use UDPP and then Beige-ing shadestick over it, and then put on my e/s, and IT DOES NOT BUDGE. at all. if i wear UDPP or Beige-ing alone, occasionally i get a little creasing b/c my eyelid are expecially oily.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love this stuff.  It is the best primer ever.  My mu comes out so vibrant and never moves.


----------



## oh_twicemyburn (Jul 11, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Thanks to this thread, I jumped on the band wagon.  I'm so happy I did!!!  I was having trouble with NARS cream shadows, and this made creases a thing of the past for me.  So much love!


----------



## Evey (Jul 17, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

OMG YES! I bought the primer this past weekend. I had a HUGE problem with creasing and fading, my eyeshadows would turn different colors, and my eyeliner would paint my eyelids black...etc...so I finally used it on Monday and my eyeshadow and eyeliner stayed on ALL day and even through the night to this morning! I love it! I have to say it was a good investment.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 17, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Urban Decay is now selling it in a 2pack for $25. Not bad, but it took me a year to get thru one.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I swear by mine.   I use it every day... my eye makeup never lasts without this stuff.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 17, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Ill have to jump on for this product too. Love the stuff. Yeah. Urban Decay in general is great. Love their shadows too


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jul 18, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I agree, this is my favorite primer. I never put on eyeshadow without it.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I just got a CP for this from one of the gorgeous gals here on Specktra and it arrived the other day! I LOVE it, will NEVER use anything else again. Forget paints, CCB, shadesticks or whatever else is being used for a base, this stuff rocks! I can go for over 12 hours and still not have ANY creasing at all - it just doesnt budge, even after a sleep!! I have never seen it for sale here in AU though, so when I run out I will be chasing another CP again...LOL!!!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jul 23, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Eh, it's okay.  I used it a long time ago and it seemed to never crease.  Then recently I tried it again and it creased after a few hours.  Either they changed the formula or my eyelids have become oiler.  Not sure which but I don't reach for this product anymore.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I bought it, tried it, hated it, returned it. 

I love me some shadesticks!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 13, 2007)

*UDPP Overdrying??*

I been using UDPP for about 6/7 months now and found it to be absolutely wonderful and have hooked two other friends on it. BUT! it seems now that my crease seems more...prominent and deeper in a way. but not a really a good way. Seems like UDPP is drying my lids out. I know the solution would be to stop using but I cannot stop using it because it works so well. And I could be wrong about what I am noticing or it could be caused by something else. 

Anyone else??


----------



## kblakes (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

I had noticed it drying out my lids.  I just put a little eye cream on my lids at night and they are fine now.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

I loved it for awhile, but got mad because it runs out so quickly. If you're having problems, try switching to Painterly Paint Pot @ MAC. It's a light neutral, matte color and works great. Apply a thin layer and you'll get the same results as with UDPP (without the new downside you have!).


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

how old is the tube of udpp that you are using? maybe it itself has gotten older?


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

Have you tried using a tiny amount and rubbing it completely in? When I first got it, I had the "creepy" eyelid look and dryness because I was using much more than now. FYI, I had my first tube for over a year because I used so little and popped out the insert.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

Yeah I dont think I use too much. still using my first tube from6/7 months ago. And I use a realy good eye cream 2x daily. I just dont know what it is, just strange how I think this stuff made my crease fold deeper.
ah well, no point in complaining, I'ma still use it for now


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

the urban decay site doesnt ship to belgium :'(


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love it but you need a good MU remover to get your e/s off. I guess I would rather deal with that over creasing e/s...Oh well, nothing is perfect but I will not wear e/s w/o it!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 19, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Does UDPP make the eyeshadow colors more vibrant too or is it just to stop creasing and last longer?


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 20, 2007)

*UDPP Question*

Does UDPP make the eyeshadow colors more vibrant too or is it just to stop creasing and last longer?


----------



## archangeli (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Question*

I find that it makes colours more vibrant because it gives them something to "stick" to. 

And of course the non-creasing factor which is why I use it!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Question*

*~*It does make the colors more vibrant (on me at least)...it also makes it a little bit harder to blend the colors, because it makes the color stick so well once you apply it.  I love this stuff though; it's a miracle!!!*~*


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Question*

both.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Question*

I think both but mostly just keeps my shadows from creasing. I use something (shadestick, paint, etc) as a base on top of the UDPP and it really makes my shadows crease-proof and vibrant.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Question*

For me, it just helps with creasing.  I don't feel it makes my colors anymore vibrant.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Question*

I just got UDPP. It makes my colors more vibrant too.Thanks everyone..I love it!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 25, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Those of you that use this UDPP, do you use Paint Pots over it, or one or the other in that case?


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 25, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_Does UDPP make the eyeshadow colors more vibrant too or is it just to stop creasing and last longer?_

 
I would love to know this also. I know Paint Pots can make the e/s color applied over them more vibrant.


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 25, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love UDPP too.  It is like an invisible glue fixing the shadow colors right where you want it to be.  I don't think it enhances the e/s particularly but it is fine with me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

It's very drying and itchy to me,and I have oily skin. It also makes my colors look flat. I use cream under powder-usually 2 contrasting Rimmel pencils or NARS cream shadow,or wet and wild, but mostly Too Faced First Base,which is a goldy irridescent base that holds pirment so well it never dusts off on eyeglasses,etc.


----------



## gypsiebabie (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: UDPP Overdrying??*

it took almost a year to finish my first bottle...i have oily eyelids too and i just put some vaseline on it at night and they were fine...i just got my second bottle in august in vegas and my eyeshadow creases a lot more than it did with my first bottle...did they redo their formula or have i just started to use it "wrong"???


----------



## viverr (Nov 3, 2007)

*Urban Decay Primer BROKE?! Help!*

Hi everyone! 
*I'm not sure if I posted this in the right section, please feel free to move it!*

I just recently purchased my Urban Decay Primer Potion and that was only  2 weeks ago. I am usually quite careful when handling makeup products since I know that powder products break easily and cases crack, etc. But as I was setting my primer back down on the table, it slipped out of my hands, dropped on the ground and the bottom of the tube CRACKED! It's not a huge crack or anything, in fact it is only 1-2cm long. BUT, the product started oozing out and so much of it went to waste.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix it??? *I tried taping the bottom with heavy duty tape and taking extra care to squeeze out any air bubbles but it doesn't seem to be working! I can see some of the product oozing outside of the crack....* 
Ohhhh my heart is broken~.... I loved this product...  Should I email Urban Decay and maybe ask for an exchange..?


----------



## sitasati (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay Primer BROKE?! Help!*

hmm ...do u have an empty jar? like something thats air tight and recloseable? a small one preferrably..just scoop out all the product in the jar and make sure to close it tightly. I broke my udpp too on purpose to take out all the hidden product and put it in an empty fluidline jar ...


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Urban Decay Primer BROKE?! Help!*

You could try using clear nail polish to cover the crack.


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I think this product deserves all the hype it gets!

This is definately a must have in everyones makeup box. I like the smell too lol.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I agree!! I just tried it on yesterday for the first time as base for pigments + eyeshadow and it didn't crease at all! I have always had problems with creasing so I am definitely thrilled with this product.  I have tried a lot of bases from MAC and the paint pots are the only ones that don't crease for me.  But for me, UDPP is easier to apply.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

this stuff is good. I used it once and the next morning i had just woke up and was talking to my mom and she said "is your makeup waterproof? because it looks like you just put it on"


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 13, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I bought this at the weekend and tried it yesterday and must say i was very impressed! No creasing and the e/s didn't budge at all! Success!


----------



## makeupprincess (Nov 28, 2007)

*Udpp*

Does the UDPP make eyeshadows look dewy?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Udpp*

no, it just makes the colors appear more vibrant.
if you want a dewey look, try using a bit of lipgloss as a base


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Udpp*

Pat some Water Based Mixing Medium on top.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Udpp*

^^  I agree with the above.  Using gloss on my lids only creases, but it may work for you


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Udpp*

try vaseline!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Udpp*

I agree with Hilly, try vaseline if you want a dewy look.


----------



## Daughterof9moon (Nov 28, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I got the travel size with the Shadow Box recently. I just want to say that I am now officially a convert.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Udpp*

Noo it just makes the color stay on better and makes it brighter.  If I want a dewy look I just go for vaseline.. it's cheap, easy, and right in my bathroom cabinet.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 28, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

UDPP all the way!!


----------



## Cutey (Nov 29, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_the urban decay site doesnt ship to belgium :'(_

 
I can see that the UDPP is a fave amongst lots of you however just like Kittieofthgirl said UD dont ship international so i was wondering if anyone could suggest an alternative?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 29, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cutey* 

 
_I can see that the UDPP is a fave amongst lots of you however just like Kittieofthgirl said UD dont ship international so i was wondering if anyone could suggest an alternative?_

 
you can have someone do a CP for them (me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
or check the sale/swap forum if anyone is selling.


----------



## Cutey (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_you can have someone do a CP for them (me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
or check the sale/swap forum if anyone is selling._

 
Thanks Love Always Ivy hmm i live all the way in the Middle East and what do u mean by a CP?


----------



## shortcake (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Best primer ever- my eye makeup won't budge! I can put it on at 6 am, and at midnite it still looks flawless! A must for everyone's makeup kit!!


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I have just ordered some of this. I hope it doesnt get delayed too long with all the extra christmas mail.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 4, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Ivy you can also try ebay!!


----------



## Purity (Dec 4, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

This is the best eye primer I've ever tried. Beats the crap out of a lot of more expensive brands!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 4, 2007)

*Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

Let me begin with my crisis which lead to the discovery.  A few weeks ago, to my horror, I ran out of my beloved UDPP and with no stores in my area stocking it, my only option was to order.  Now I'm sure some of you savvy makeup junkies have already figured this out, but in my desperation I grabbed a pair of pliers to try and crack open the bottle to fish out any remaining dabs.  Instead, I noticed the small clear plastic ring on the inside of the bottle which functions to keep the applicator clean and proceeded to rip that out.  It must keep the applicator from reaching a great deal of the primer, because I've had plenty of primer for a few weeks now and haven't had to open my new bottle yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know this may seem like a really silly post to some, but I've heard several people complain that their UDPP ran out too quickly and I hope this tip may help someone.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

Yes. We've spread the word quite a bit.....

http://specktra.net/f256/favorite-ey...tml#post624852

http://specktra.net/f224/2-udpps-25-...95/#post846669


----------



## choseck (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

Yep, I did this about five months ago and its still going strong, its insane how much product that little insert keeps you from getting!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

Good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I would have known this along time ago!


----------



## COBI (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

The Urban Decay site also has the two-pack of UDPP.  Sold out fast when they had their recent F&F 30% off.  I waited because I was waiting for my industry discount from them.  My bad!  The industry discount is 20%.

Does the small ring help prevent drying out?  Just checking because I wouldn't want someone to take it out earlier than needed if it's going to cause drying.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_The Urban Decay site also has the two-pack of UDPP.  Sold out fast when they had their recent F&F 30% off.  I waited because I was waiting for my industry discount from them.  My bad!  The industry discount is 20%.

Does the small ring help prevent drying out?  Just checking because I wouldn't want someone to take it out earlier than needed if it's going to cause drying._

 
I would like to know about drying too!! if any1 knows the answer...


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

As long as you close it tightly, it will not dry out.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

I think the little ring is so you don't get too much out of the bottle, like how a mascara wand wipes up against the bottle before you use it


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Making the Most of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion*

also
if that fails
you can get like an empty pot.
and you cut the smallest part of the bottle.
in half
and scoop out the remaining product into the pot<3


----------



## Ms.Maybelline (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love udpp!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i love primer potion.


----------



## Jeisenne (Dec 30, 2007)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I live in San Diego (warm climate) and I'm one of those unfortunate girls who sweats -- a LOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hyperhidrosis has been the main slayer of my makeup application for the better part of the last 22 years I've been wearing makeup.

I bought UDPP this February, and started using the Monistat chafing gel as a face primer prior to summer.  My makeup did not crease, fade, or melt away like it usually does.  I can even go to the gym after work or class and not have to wash my face prior to working out.

The stuff is amazing.  I will continue buying it as long as UD makes it and I wear makeup.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

LUV,LUV,LUV this stuff.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Soooo where can I buy udpp?


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I found the answer to my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SEPHORA!


----------



## nikki*lashay (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

I love UDPP!! 
Here's a link on getting it all out of the bottle: YouTube - Maximize the Amount of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion!!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*






Thank you SO much ladies for this useful post!!  Now I want to know what the big deal about this stuff is, but I don't know that I want to cut up the bottle.  What do you all mean when you talk about "taking of the plastic topper"?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Just like mascara tubes, there's a stopper at the top of the opening to minimize the amount on the wand. You can pop it out to control how much UDPP you want.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Really?! I bought it once n it did great for stopping creasing but the colors were so dull compared to with a shadestick or paint.

I wonder if I used too little? Maybe ill try it today with the lil bit I have left._

 
I found that UDPP made my shadows duller! I swear by Too Faced First Base.


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

This stuff is amazing- buy it! I can go to bed after a night of partying, not remove my makeup, and somehow wake up at 3:00 pm with my makeup looking fab! Weird!


----------



## yahighness (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I really need to get my hands on this stuff. I've been using Mac's P&P, but everyone says UDPP is soooo much better!


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i bought this after i started gettin into makeup and when i read everyone raving about this stuff. i had to try it for myself and i love it! lasts all day and makes color more vibrant


----------



## JanineDesiree (Mar 11, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Does this stuff work on REALLY oily eyelids?
I tried MAC paints but it doesn't work.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 11, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Does anyone else hate the packaging and that you have to literally destroy the tube to get all the product?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_Does this stuff work on REALLY oily eyelids?
I tried MAC paints but it doesn't work._

 
Yes. I had tried MAC Paints in the tube form before and it did nothing for creasing or longevity. You'll most likely have more success with UDPP.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Does anyone else hate the packaging and that you have to literally destroy the tube to get all the product?_

 
Honestly, I'd never even thought about the packaging before people started posting pics. I'm only on my 2nd tube of UDPP in a little over 2 years. It would be different, IMO, if I ran out after a few months.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 12, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

This stuff most definitely does rock! I went out dancing all night and my makeup didn't budge! I was in awe when i got home at 10 am the next morning. LMAO Of course i took a shower and washed it all off, but if i rly wanted to i could've lasted the rest of the day with my makeup still perfect. UDPP is insane!
It does suck that you have to destroy the pretty packaging to get full use of the product, but that's alright it's the least of my worries.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 12, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I just bought it today and am super excited to try it out!! 

 MAC paints work pretty well for me up to about 8 hours...then the creasing begins.  So I am really excited to see if this stuff will live up to all its rave reviews.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 17, 2008)

*GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Our voices have been heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got this response today

 Quote:

  Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding your experience
with the Primer Potion packaging, we appreciate your feedback and the
blog link. We take our customers suggestions & comments seriously. After
sharing our customers feedback with the product development team, one of
our founders, Wende Zomnir is looking into this matter and below are
some of her personal comments.



"We are working on the Primer Potion packaging problem and have been
since we first started hearing about this.  Getting a new package in the
works is the #1 priority here right now, and you can expect to see a
repackaging of the Primer Potion that allows you to get as much out as
possible.  It probably won't be in a pot (it would dry out too fast that
way), but it may be in a tube or a re-engineered vial.  We can't say yet
what it is because we are exploring several options, but we plan to get
it out as soon as we can.  If you are interested, we will let you know
what we decide to do, and when it will come out.  If you'd like to throw
in your two cents about what you want, please go for it, but do it soon.
If you don't ask, we won't know, and we will definitely be taking our
customers' ideas into account."



"In the meantime, don't feel compelled to cut open your Primer Potion.
We did some experimentation and found that with some banging on a hard
surface, you can get most of the product out.  Just hold it lid-side
down, and give it a couple of good whacks each time you need more
Potion.  Although that's not ideal, you'll definitely get significantly
more product out."  



Again I want to thank you for comments and if you have any more
questions or comments please feel free to write us back.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Wow, that's impressive. Look forward to seeing what they do!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Awesome news!  Love the language they use in the response.  I'm guessing "whack" is a technical term!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Awesome news!  Love the language they use in the response.  I'm guessing "whack" is a technical term!_

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome that they actually listened to everyone's complaints about the packaging and are improving it!


----------



## janelovesyou (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

That's really good. Great customer service on their part too.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I'm really impressed! What awesome Customer Service!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

oh! that's great


----------



## Hilly (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Happy news!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Great customer service!


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

This is exciting!! I don't feel they give much for us to use to begin with.


----------



## n_c (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Yay...its about time.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

YAY!!! 
mine is currently in a pot and its drying out faaaast


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

nice to hear that, great news


----------



## nunu (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

good news!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

impressive! *inspired to make more complaints* it's excellent that they're showing response. and I guess having the term "whacks" used, the email was personally written and not some automated reply. lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_YAY!!! 
mine is currently in a pot and its drying out faaaast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't think the jars would fare well. Even after a year of use, I can still feel plenty in the tube....How long had you been using it before you decided to "de-tube" the product?


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

That is good news! Urban Decay is fantastic for listening to their customer base like that. I just might have to buy more of their products now!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

This is great news!! Can't wait to see what they come up with!


----------



## enviable (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

thats great news. although i still have 2 more tubes of udpp to go through...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Wow finally! In the meantime, I am going to use the Too Faced one.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I didn't think the jars would fare well. Even after a year of use, I can still feel plenty in the tube....How long had you been using it before you decided to "de-tube" the product?_

 

I took the product out of the tube as soon as i bought it...ugh, bad idea i guess.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

In my Darth Vader voice: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

That definitely explains it. Maybe I'll cut this tube open after it lightens up.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

thats AMAZING! i just depotted mine and there was SOOO much


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Yup. I bet loosing $$$ to Too Faced's Shadow Insurance helped speed that process up. People have been complaining for a while, it's not like they _just_ realized it.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

this is amazing. Anyway, i'm going to miss the old UDPP tube lol =]


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love this stuff. It makes even my really cheap eyeshadows look really great. 

It does sort of smell like mascara, and it is supposed to be the color of a light foundation. I know that was cleared up before but I wanted to bring that out there just in case


----------



## Danapotter (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Yup. I bet loosing $$$ to Too Faced's Shadow Insurance helped speed that process up. People have been complaining for a while, it's not like they just realized it._

 
I agree with this! This most likely helped open UD's eyes to how much packaging makes a difference


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I finally tried this. And oh my gawd. This stuff is the best. The only thing I hate and don't want to deal with later is more of the product being left at the bottom of the tube. boo. They need to repackage it.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_Does this stuff work on REALLY oily eyelids?
I tried MAC paints but it doesn't work._

 
I use them both. I use the UDPP with paints, paintpots or shadesticks. The others, I use to make the shadow color pop.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 3, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Mine just came through the door a few minutes ago, i was so excited when opening the box lol (i ordered it online) I'm doing a test now with 1 of my eyeshadows - fingers crossed it lives up to my expectations lol.


----------



## Manja (Apr 4, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Hey you guys,
I just bought the UDPP a couple of days ago and I already used it twice. It is actually okay but my shadows started creasing after a couple of hours.
So what did I do wrong? Did I let it dry for too long?
How do you apply your UDDP?


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

You may have used too much. My right eye is the super oily one, so I tend to put more product on that eye by nature. And each time it creases immediately.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 17, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I dunno I realy love this product but I cant seem to blend my pigments properly. Do i need to apply more UDPP? Or less? Or apply eyeshadow whilst UDPP is moist and not dry? ELse it lives true to the name. Eyeshadow stays vibrant. Now I can wear My sea/sun cream  eyshadow duo from guerlain!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 17, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I'd heard all the rave about it too so I finally bought it about a month ago. I don't do my make up without it! 

Another tip:

Use it for your BROWS!!! Someone suggested that to me because I have almost none so I have to put them on with a shadow. It works the same as it does on the eyes. AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 17, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_The only thing I hate and don't want to deal with later is more of the product being left at the bottom of the tube. boo. They need to repackage it. 




_

 
I swear by this stuff, it's amazing. I agree about the stupid packaging, it sure looks nice but I really don't want to put all that effort into cutting the thing open and scraping it all out.


----------



## sharon7 (May 19, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Hi

I have used UDPP twice and it ALWAYS creases. I apply it with my finger and I dont know why it does this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I applying too much or incorrectly? 






 x


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

UDPP is the BOMB!!!! After using this I've never had problems with creasing anymore!! I can't live without this product.


----------



## lilMAClady (May 19, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

I have used UDPP twice and it ALWAYS creases. I apply it with my finger and I dont know why it does this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I applying too much or incorrectly? 






 x_

 

When you apply things with your fingers, the natural oil from your fingers will break down a product and alter the way it works. Use the applicator and see what happens. I noticed that when I used the paint pots with my finger they creased and when I used a brush, they ddin't. Hope this helps!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 4, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i just ordered 2 bottles of this from boots.com because of this thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the UK members - theres 500 advantage card points when you buy 2 products from the range

Charlotte

xxx


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 4, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I can't do my make up with out my UDPP. I'm not even near done with my current one and I've already bought a back up. I use it as a base for my shadows as well as my brows. Nothing moves, nothing creases. Loves it!!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 16, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I bought this stuff a few weeks ago too after reading all the great reviews on it. I think it went through the ultimate test for me this weekend and I couldn't be happier with it.
I had to go to a graduation this past weekend and got ready around 8:00am. I applied my e/s and it stayed put through graduation in a sweltering stadium, my 2 hour nap later on, and was STILL going strong at about 9:00 that night after I had been to the movies without ANY touch ups. My e/s had no fading, creasing or smudging through all that so I'd second the opinion that UDPP ROCKS!!!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 17, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love UD Primer. It's totally the biz!!

I've always loved wearing eye shadows, but I hated the fact that the colour never lasted and it always creased - until I discovered UD P.

I can't do without it now. 

It _really_ works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Highly recommended to everyone!
An additional tip when you think your bottle is nearly done (because of the shape) is to cut it in 3 bits (with a sharp knife) and de-pot it.
You'll be *amazed* at how much is still in there!


----------



## makeba (Jun 17, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

this stuff is the biz. i have heavy hooded lids and my eyeshadow would look a mess in a matter of a few hours but since using this it doesnt fade anymore. the only problem i have is that if i use the paints it doesnt allow for a smooth application.


----------



## FK79 (Jul 10, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I have been using this for the past 6 months with no problems at all but in the last week it just doesn't seem to be working for me anymore my eyeshadow wears off really quickly, I have not changed my skincare routine or anything else I can think of that would affect it. I have been using mac eyeshadows. Any ideas what could be causing the problem?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 13, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I couldn't possibly think about putting on eye shadow without it.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I LOVEEE THIS STUFF!!! MY eyeshadow never creases!! It used to crease all the time before I got this!


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

yaayyyyy!!! This is awesome!


----------



## BJ1077 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

This is great news!!!  I <3 UDPP, it's the only thing that helps my shadow from creasing right now.


----------



## dust_bunny (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Wooot!!!!


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

yayy! thanks for this! i will stock up definitely coz UDPP is the only shadow primer that works on my oily lid. Too faced is great but my shadow is creasing though the color last a long time.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I actually cut open my sample of UDPP and it filled half a jar. I must say though, I thought I loved UD before...the fact that they've actually LISTENED to their consumers is enough to name them as a HG brand.


----------



## AvaEvaAva (Aug 20, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I can't seem to get my hands on this stuff!! I want to try some so bad!!


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

count me as a lover of this stuff.. I don't go through my make up routine without it. A little goes a long way, like everyone else said. Too much and it dries me out and creases!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 1, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Can you use this by itself or do you need a paint pot over it before applying e/s ?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

best product since sliced bread


----------



## cetati (Sep 1, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Can you use this by itself or do you need a paint pot over it before applying e/s ?_

 
By itself is good, but some people finds it only lasts like 8 hours by itself, and longer w/ a p/p.


----------



## widdershins (Sep 1, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I just cut my UDPP open to get everything out of it--there was so much left! I've seen the video tutorials but I had no idea. 
UDPP was put to the test a couple of weeks ago when I had a car accident. I was bawling hysterically and my mascara was completely gone--but my eyeshadow was pristine


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

i don't understand how they think that the UDPP will dry out if it's in a pot? Because I have cut myne open and put it on a air tight old maybelline cream blush container! And it hasn't dried out at all! i wish they come out with the new packaging pronto!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

We Speckta girls are like...a super power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha!

This is great!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

OMG where have I been? This is great news indeed! I'm very pleased to hear that UD is listening to their customers because I told myself that I wouldn't buy another primer potion because of their flaw. Mine is soo dry since I cut it open. I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with. 

Still, I'm giving Too Faced Shadow Insurance a try!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Excellent news! I think it would be much better in a tube like TF Shadow Insurance. I'm really glad they have listened and are going to change it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I wonder what's taking them so long?


----------



## christinakate (Sep 26, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

yeah it works wonders.
it really is like magic haha.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 26, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I'm another fan. 
I've been through 3 vials since becoming hooked (Christmas 06) and I can't believe that there's alot of product down the bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been throwing awaaaaaay gold!!!!


----------



## Silveretta (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_YAY!!! 
mine is currently in a pot and its drying out faaaast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mine too. I mix it up often. Stir it up a bit to keep it from doing that and it works out well for me


----------



## SweetClover (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I'm actually not too happy about it. Don't get me wrong, it's great that they improve their products and I think that the customer service is awesome but I've just ordered my first UDPP and it will take a long time until I'll be able to order again because the forwarding charges are tremendously high. I should have waited for the new packaging...


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

yep, good stuff!!!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i too am a big fan of UDPP.
honestly, before i started using it i didnt even know that using a primer was a good idea, and i always had problems with creasing, makeup wearing off, etc. now i can wear an eye look all day.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

good move..... BY FAR 1 OF THE BEST PRIMERSSS... welcome to the hookedd club


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 13, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

FYI-if you have the trial size udpp cut that open too. i had my udpp for almost a year and only used it about three times and after the third time nothing was coming out of the tube.  i figured if you can cut the big tube you must be able to cut the trial size. let me tell you i scooped out so much product it was ridiculous. while i was scooping i just kept saying 'oh my gosh, this is so much product in here'!
Cut that sucker open!!!


----------



## nc79chick (Nov 22, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

The only problem (and this is the 1 and only problem I've ever had with UDPP) - the shape of the packaging makes getting the bottom bit of product out. Solution - "De-Pot" it into a clean sample jar. It was messy, but I still had nearly half a tube left even when it seemed the wand was coming out dry.


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 28, 2008)

*Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

N/A


----------



## COBI (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Other info on getting to all that UDPP:
http://specktra.net/f280/udpp-salvage-tuttorial-106228/

http://specktra.net/f280/how-get-mor...ts-pics-88268/

http://specktra.net/f266/making-most...-potion-85803/


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

I was thinking it should be okay in the plastic jars as long as they are kept tightly  closed...because the original container is not glass.


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

N/A


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Other info on getting to all that UDPP:
http://specktra.net/f280/udpp-salvage-tuttorial-106228/

http://specktra.net/f280/how-get-mor...ts-pics-88268/

http://specktra.net/f266/making-most...-potion-85803/_

 

Thanks COBI great links !


----------



## banjobama (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

I just take the "wiper" out of my tube, Enkore made a video about taking it out for lipgloss but it works for UDPP too. Then the wand can reach all the way around. I think I've been using the same tube for a year now.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I just take the "wiper" out of my tube, Enkore made a video about taking it out for lipgloss but it works for UDPP too. Then the wand can reach all the way around. I think I've been using the same tube for a year now._

 

i just did now did this.  i put the wand back in, moved it around, took it out and bam!  tons of udpp on the wand when i thought i was running out.  thanks for this tip!  haha


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

if you do decide to cut the container to remove the product from the contours of the bottle and are looking for an air tight plastic container, try a contact lens case. i "depotted" my udpp months ago and haven't experienced any drying.  hth.

http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:..._lens_case.jpg


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

oh snap. it's EnKore! I heart that guy!


----------



## autumnschild (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

where do you buy your glass jar containers?


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Right now I'm literally just whacking my UDPP around for a few seconds in the morning when I use it. I can visually see through the opening a layer of UDPP getting "forced out" when I give it a good whack. I get a ton more this way! I think I'm going to use the drastic method of cutting the tube when that no longer works.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_i just did now did this. i put the wand back in, moved it around, took it out and bam! tons of udpp on the wand when i thought i was running out. thanks for this tip! haha_

 
Yeah, it makes the wand kind of messy, and you have to be careful when putting it back in, but it really works! Glad it helped you.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Today I just de-potted my UDPP into my L'Oreal H.I.P. Cream Eyeliner jar and it was so messy! I depotted both the small bottle and the big bottle. I have another bottle that will be depotted soon since it's drying up now.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *autumnschild* 

 
_where do you buy your glass jar containers?_

 
You can get jar containers from maccosmetics.com. The small, medium and large costs 5.00 each and they are perfect to put your UDPP if you decide to put them in the jar. Today I depotted my UDPP in my L'Oreal HIP Cream Liner jar and it was so messy! I had fun doing it until I had to wash my hands like a hundred times to get all of the UDPP off of my hands lol


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I just take the "wiper" out of my tube, Enkore made a video about taking it out for lipgloss but it works for UDPP too. Then the wand can reach all the way around. I think I've been using the same tube for a year now._

 
i tried to take the wiper out of mine and it wouldnt budge now my wiper is just shredded up and looks yucky


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_i tried to take the wiper out of mine and it wouldnt budge now my wiper is just shredded up and looks yucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i used a butter knife to kind of pry it up a little and it raises up enough just so you can pop it out (if that makes sense).  that's the best way i can describe it.  check out the enkore video on the lipglass one he did it to see it actually done.  hth!


----------



## Aingail (Nov 30, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love UDPP too. My eyeshadow really stays put during the day.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Nov 30, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

UD makes a great eyeliner too, try it!


----------



## shea_47 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmer* 

 
_Not a great deal of air enters through the tiny opening of the original container and is therefore fairly resistant to the drying out of the product. From experience, if transported to plastic container, it WILL dry out (no matter how tightly it is closed). 

A glass container (like with MAC's paint pots, fluidlines, etc.), will keep the product from drying out._

 
I dropped my UDPP on my travertine tile floor back in June and the bottom of the genie bottle cracked so I put the product remaining into a small plastic 5oz screw-top container which was filled to the very top and it hasn't dried out yet. Maybe it just depends on the brand of plastic container? I got mine from a beauty supply store/hair salon and the little advertisement for the container said it's 100% watertight and air sealed...? I dunno. That's my experience anyways.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

i just whack mine on a hard surface. works well for me.


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 30, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i just bought this yesterday! lol at sephora while i was int he city i havent tried it yet tho


----------



## banjobama (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Maximizing your Urban Decay Primer Potion .*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_i tried to take the wiper out of mine and it wouldnt budge now my wiper is just shredded up and looks yucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you have some pliers, just pinch the wiper with the pliers and try to pull it out. It is fastened in really good so you have to loosen all the edges with tweezers first, at least that is what I did. Like stick the tweezer in between the wiper and the bottle, if that makes sense.

It's a PITA but I like the purple bottle so I didn't want to cut mine up.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 8, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Eeeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swatched some of this on my hand the other day. I then tried Graffitti eyeshadow _without_ the UDPP and then put the eyeshadow on the area of skin where I'd placed the UDPP and WOWWWWWWWW!

The colour payoff had increased soooooo much - the difference was stunning and the shadow wouldn't budge from my hand even after washing my hands several times later that day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm truly addicted. Now just waiting to purchase it (am trying to be good at the moment what with everyone else's Christmas pressies to think about!)

Plus I sampled some of the Urban Decay shadows and pigments and I love, love, love them!

I want to buy the entire counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Unfortunately, I put this on today and immediately my eyes were burning. I very rarely get this from any makeup. Very disappointed.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 27, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Did anyone hear about UD making a colored primer potion?
I was reading about it on a blog somewhere...
It is just a neutral color with a slight shimmer to it so nothing too spectacular.


----------



## Xenofobi (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

My UDPP is on it´s way home, cant wait to try it.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Did anyone hear about UD making a colored primer potion?
I was reading about it on a blog somewhere...
It is just a neutral color with a slight shimmer to it so nothing too spectacular._

 
YES! It's in the shade Sin, which exists in the eyeshadow range, described as a shimmery champagne colour. I can't wait to try it! I hope that the new shimmery-ness won't make it crease.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I wonder what's taking them so long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
was wondering that myself - this thread was started, what - 9 months ago? Now in another thread i see they've come out with a new UDPP that's colored the same as Sin - great, but _it's in the same packaging_. How on earth is changing the packaging "a priority", then? You'd think whilst developing the new color of UDPP they'd also have nailed down a new package. It can't be that hard, can it? Put it in a fricking tube.

Don't mind me - I love UD in general and UDPP in particular, but seeing them come out with the new UDPP in the same old packaging doesn't give me much hope for a  new package anytime soon.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_impressive! *inspired to make more complaints* it's excellent that they're showing response. and I guess having the term "whacks" used, the email was personally written and not some automated reply. lol._

 
LOL, I agree ~ I would so rather have a personalised mail than something canned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_was wondering that myself - this thread was started, what - 9 months ago? Now in another thread i see they've come out with a new UDPP that's colored the same as Sin - great, but *it's in the same packaging.* How on earth is changing the packaging "a priority", then? You'd think whilst developing the new color of UDPP they'd also have nailed down a new package. It can't be that hard, can it? Put it in a fricking tube.

Don't mind me - I love UD in general and UDPP in particular, but seeing them come out with the new UDPP in the same old packaging doesn't give me much hope for a new package anytime soon._

 
Maybe they changed the internal dimensions of the container??


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

*THANK GOD!!!!!!* hmmm im curious to see what they'll come up with


----------



## lovemetodeath (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I hope they re-package soon as it is hellish annoying when you can't get the product out, however i will have to keep a current bottle for prosperity just because it is too damn cute.

I love UDPP and would never be without it, i put my eye make up on at 2pm yesterday and went out for the afternoon, touched up and went and did a 12 hour night shift at work and my eyeshadow still looks like it has just been applied


----------



## pianohno (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

THANK YOU UD ! it's about bloody time though !


----------



## jaclynashley (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_YES! It's in the shade Sin, which exists in the eyeshadow range, described as a shimmery champagne colour. I can't wait to try it! I hope that the new shimmery-ness won't make it crease._

 
Whenever I think of UDPP I think of it as like a creamy type of base?
So I don't know if I'll like the new colored one just because I think it may be chunky.
I think it would be awesome if they made just colored ones without shimmer that would be HOT!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Well, I love using Knee High Cream Shadow over UDPP when I wear pigments (it makes a great creaseless base, since it has shimmer and dries to a powder), so I'm definitely interested in a tinted UDPP. Kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## wovendream (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

That is good news.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could never understand why they didn't just double wall the damn thing.  Lots of jars are double walled, that way the bottle could still have the iconic shape but getting the product out would be a doddle.  So long as they were honest about how much product was actually in it there shouldn't be a problem... as much as I hate the task of scraping a bottle out I'm gonna miss those genie bottles.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

didnt they just put out some Sin stuff in the same exact packaging?

what a bunch of dog turd. oh well, i'll still buy it because i love it that much lol.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

The packaging was the deciding factor in purchasing TFSI over UDPP. If they change the packaging, I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_The packaging was the deciding factor in purchasing TFSI over UDPP. If they change the packaging, I'd be willing to try it._

 
Yup me too. I would not/will not buy another PP until they fix that shiz. This is why I got TFSI last week! 

Stoooopid UD needs to get their ass in gear and give us a new and improved PP package.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I accidentally bought a UDPP from the friends and family sales. I got too overexcited by the 30% discount. I was gonna wait for the new packaging. Dang it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Don't feel bad. I have 3 tubes somehow.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

i dnt think they will change the shape because sin is exactly the shape of udpp and it does the same job

also dnt bang ur udpp on a hard surface as urban decay suggests. i did this and the base cracked and it all dried up so i had to buy another lol


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Before you cut up your UDPP just take out the stopper. You can put it out with a tweezers and you'll get loads extra out. Then when that's gone cut up the tude and get the last bits out. 

If you cut it up it will dry out. Taking the stopper out doesn't seem to make it dry up any faster.


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

THE BEST investment I have ever made in makeup!!!!  Couldn't live without it now!


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 15, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love UDPP! I can go to shows and come out with my eyeshadow still in tact. Loves it.


----------



## wovendream (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I agree, the longer in the tube the better! However, when you are eventually forced to depot... I think I've made a discovery. I've been experimenting to try and stop UDPP from drying out in a jar.  The trouble is even an airtight jar has some air trapped inside when it's closed.  I've cut a piece of grease proof paper/baking parchment and have been keeping ontop of the PP inside the jar to seal the air away from the potion.  Seems to be cheap way of staving off the drying process.  If you try it out let me know how you get on... I'm hoping its not just fluke.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I packed mine into an empty Bare Minerals eyeshadow jar. It filled it to the very top, and I store it lid side down. It hasn't dried up yet, and it's been about 2 1/2 months.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 19, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I have always had trouble with shifting eyeshadow - UDPP is THE best solution. haven't had any issues since, I highly recommend it!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 19, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I looked & didn't see it posted yet, so I took some pics of the new Sin Primer Potion & put them in the UD swatches section


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

So far I haven't had to cut mine open. I just give it a few good whacks before I use it and the product gets pushed to the centre of the tube, thus making it accessible again.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I'm really impressed! What awesome Customer Service!_

 
seriously! makes me want to give them business just for being so buyer friendly!


----------



## .Ice (Jan 22, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I guess i'm in the minority here. I can't blend my shadow with this stuff at all. My shadow just won't budge. It does make my shadow crease proof though, i'll give it that... but the blending man... I'm looking into to paint pots now. I wonder if it's hard to blend with paint pots too.


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i wish the packaging was less childish... ive stayed away from this product for too long for that sole reason, now im hooked


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I love the genie bottle but love getting what I paid for even better!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

At no fault of my own, the bottom of my UDPP cracked... I thought it was strange that it was so thin at the seam... I was forced to depot. It was ridiculous amounts and I filled 2 whole of those little jars that MAC gives sample out in. There was no way I could finish them without having the product drying out first so I gifted a jar to my fave MUFE mua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not buying again UDPP until they come up with decent packaging... Too much trouble and I cant stand the wastefulness . I'll use Two Faced Shadow Insurance instead


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 28, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

do u let it dry before putting on your shadow?


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 28, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_I guess i'm in the minority here. I can't blend my shadow with this stuff at all. My shadow just won't budge. It does make my shadow crease proof though, i'll give it that... but the blending man... I'm looking into to paint pots now. I wonder if it's hard to blend with paint pots too._

 
It might help to give the UDPP a few seconds to dry down. Or, what I like to do is apply a skin-toned eyeshadow (or face powder, or loose powder) over the UDPP before using actual colours on my eyes for better and easier blending. I would like for UDPPP to be more blendable myself, but I absolutely cannot live without its anti-creasing properties!


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

im going to order some of the udpp it sounds amazing.  

do any of you use a primer for your foundation?  

my skin tends to be oily and i feel like my makeup slides off after a few hours.  

what would you use to prime the face?  anything by urban decay?


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 28, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

The packaging is what makes me stay away from UDPP. I use the Too Faced Shadow Insurance. Now if UDPP converts to a tube, I'd totally use it,lol.


----------



## ellesea (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I'm so excited to hear this! Even though I haven't used much of the UDPP, i feel like I'm running out. I can't wait for a new bottle packagin!


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

did anyone try that *big* tube of UDPP (the one in the holiday set w/a shadow?) I'm curious if it has the same prob as the regular sized tubes. They look wider and not as curved, so I'd assume it'll be easier to get the product out?


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I just bought my sixth time back up tube..lolo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## amyzon (Jan 29, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I was hooked on UDPP for so long - it was my first experience with eye primer and works wonderfully!  The shape of the bottle and waste associated is a huge issue, and even after depotting the product dried out after a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I also noticed that UDPP tends to dry/somewhat irritate the eye area if you have sensitive skin and my lids tend towards dryness to begin with.  After trying Too Faced Shadow Insurance I was a convert, but I still think UDPP is a great product, and obviously it has a huge following!  I'll probably keep both in my makeup kit eventually, especially if I eventually begin freelancing.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_At no fault of my own, the bottom of my UDPP cracked... I thought it was strange that it was so thin at the seam... I was forced to depot. It was ridiculous amounts and I filled 2 whole of those little jars that MAC gives sample out in. There was no way I could finish them without having the product drying out first so I gifted a jar to my fave MUFE mua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not buying again UDPP until they come up with decent packaging... Too much trouble and I cant stand the wastefulness . I'll use Two Faced Shadow Insurance instead_

 
I just got TFSI, and I hope it works for me. I am usually a devoted UDPP user but this packaging thing really bugs me.  I don't think I even have a knife sharp enough to saw open the UD.  I am glad to know that they are changing it!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 1, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love the primer but the packaging is a total waste, no matter how much I moved the stick back and forth I couldn't get any product out whatsoever, I finally depotted it and I used 2 5grams jar, it filled up 1 and half 2 5g jars, that's how much product that goes to waste, but it was also very messy and also wasted a bit of product as well =/ always best to depot even though it's messy!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: How great is UDPP?!?*

If you decide to get this, you will never need another eye primer EVER! Your shadows will look vibrant and beautiful and you'll experience NO creasing throughout the day. Here a tip: less is more. Don't overdo the UDPP, just put enough to color the area that you will be applying your shadow to, if you do put too much on, it will get thick and your eyeshadow might end up creasing. It's also very easy and creamy to apply so it won't take much practice or skills until you are really good at it.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i was wondering if you depotted the primer potion do you need to put it in a glass jar to keep it from drying?? or can you just put it in a regular plastic jar?


----------



## LionQueen (Mar 1, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I put mine in two fluidline jars and have had no problems whatsoever - no drying out at all.

I can't live without UDPP.  I'd like to try Shadow Insurance sometime though.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 9, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

How do cream eyeshadows fare with UDPP? Does it limit their creasing, too?


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I have very oily eye lids, and other things never worked for me. UDPP is my love. 

Great product


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love this primer! It is my HG of eye primers and i've tried my share.


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 6, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love this stuff. my all time HG for sure!


----------



## kyuubified (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I'm actually tempted to buy a tube of the "old" UDPP just for nostalgia's sake. But in the meantime, I'm sitting here yelling "A TUBE. MAKE A TUBE". It just seems so much more sanitary and easier than another bottle, no matter how "repackaged" it is D:<

**Edit: Oh, and this is a weird little tip, but I washed out an empty container of paint about a million times (it's very small, it's for stenciling. The brand is called Stencil Magic, if anyone is curious o_o ) and put my UDPP in there. Since it's made to keep the paint wet, my UDPP has not dried out yet, and it's been months and months!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

So where is this new packaging already?


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I know, it's been a year now and even the new Sin potion has the old packaging?!!?!?


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Definitely great news and wonderful customer service!  I love UDPP and with better packaging....well that's just icing on the cake!


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

oh! it is really good. I need a new because my is empty soon. despite this cheat: YouTube Video (German)


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

THAT'S IT??? A bent foot??






source Musings of a Muse


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

^ Haha that's what I was thinking! Well there's no question that it's going to work better, but honestly, I could have bent the foot by myself.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

unfortunately, i dont think they could think up anything as attractive as the genie bottle. 

I mean, for people just starting out that dont know a whole lot about makeup, sometimes the packaging (even if you dont know why you need to product) is enough to sell it. 

The bend foot will help, but i was looking forward to a totally new design.


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Wth! Ugh I was expecting a tube


----------



## kathweezy (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_THAT'S IT??? A bent foot??





source Musings of a Muse_

 
LOL!!! just a bent foot?


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_unfortunately, i dont think they could think up anything as attractive as the genie bottle. 

I mean, for people just starting out that dont know a whole lot about makeup, sometimes the packaging (even if you dont know why you need to product) is enough to sell it. 

The bend foot will help, but i was looking forward to a totally new design._

 
IA I think the genie bottle is so cute 

but I can't help but feel disappointed! We've been waiting more than a year for this change and all we get is a little angle..


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Ugh, TFSI here I come!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_THAT'S IT??? A bent foot??





source Musings of a Muse_

 
LMAO.... I know!  But I guess it is going to make all of the difference, yeah right...


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

If they are so in love with the genie bottle why not just make it with softer material so that it is squeezable?


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I have the UDPP (1 original in use, 2 originals brand new and the sin one) and they all have the exact same bottle. Is cute but is so hard the get the product out. I got dissapointed when the sin one came out in the same packing, in fact I was reluctant to buy it because of that but at the end I couldn't resist to try it out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if UD have received more complaints since they didn't changed the bottle at all. I think aziajs idea is very good: a squeezable bottle would be better, because you can see they don't want to get rid of the genie bottle. I'll send an email tomorrow to UD about this, and I'll let you know if they answer me and what they say.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

The squeezable bottle is a great idea! And honestly, by now I don't give a crap what UDPP looks like. You'd think that UD would realize the cult status of their star product and change the packaging. Sure it's not as cute, but the people who love the product won't give a crap since they already love it. UDPP got its success from word of mouth - because it actually WORKS. Do they have so little confidence in their product that they have to rely on the packaging?


----------



## User38 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

lol @ bent foot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

i pack my depotted UDPP in a sample pigment jar u get from buying 1/4 tspn samples from people. it's a plastic screw top jar. it's been over 6 months and it hasn't dried out yet.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_If they are so in love with the genie bottle why not just make it with softer material so that it is squeezable?_

 
So I have to ask, aziajs, who is this in your avatar this time?  LOL.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So I have to ask, aziajs, who is this in your avatar this time?  LOL._

 
LOL...you know I have to switch it up.  This time it's Verdine White from Earth, Wind & Fire.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

LOL! No, it's not! It's Kelly Rowland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J/K.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

The more I think of it, the funnier the bent foot becomes.

Us:
"We hate the genie bottle!"
"The bottle sucks!"
"You're ripping us off with this shitty bottle!"
"Change the bottle!"
"Redesign the bottle or we'll just end up buying TFSI!"

UD:
"Okay guys here's what you've been waiting for...WE BENT THE FOOT!"

Us: WTF?!

Seriously. DID THEY LISTEN AT ALL?


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

They'll start listening when we stop buying.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

^ Personally the bottle design doesn't bother me THAT much (I've mentioned a lot of times that I just literally give the bottle a good whack...I've even chucked it forcefully at my [carpeted] floor a few times, and the product comes out fine. A pain, but fine), plus I've not been able to find a product that works as well, so I'd stick with it even if the foot wasn't bent. I know a lot of other people are unhappy about the design though, but definitely not unhappy enough to stop buying if UDPP is their HG product. I'll live with it XD


----------



## amber_j (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_UDPP got its success from word of mouth - because it actually WORKS. *Do they have so little confidence in their product that they have to rely on the packaging*?_

 
Very good point!


----------



## Leven (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Has anyone even tried the new "design"?

Because im sick of people complaining about it lol, yeah the bottle isnt that user freindly, butthink about how much makeup youu own that you have hardly even touched and is collecting dust, to me that seems like a waste of money, not UDPP.

But thats just my 2 cents


----------



## callison (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Great news, cannot wait to see what they come up with. Go team!!


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

The bent foot is actually helpful.  It lets you get to the primer potion that is stuck to the sides and can't be reached by the non-bent foot.

I'm guessing that they will never change the bottle because the shape and color is extremely recognizable, and they might even have it trademarked.  It can be design suicide to change something as recognizable as the design of the UDPP bottle, and I would think that their packaging design department knows that.  I work in packaging design for a food company, and that's sort of the #1 rule of packaging design.  If it sells, don't change it so much that people can't identify the new packaging.  The bent foot is helpful enough to call it an improvement (it really is, don't knock it till you try it), but doesn't mess with the shape of the bottle at all.


----------



## kerasaki (May 17, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I thought UUPP would be my favourite product ever, but after approximately a year, it has stopped working the way it used to. It creases after a few hours, when it used to stay on for more than 20 hours. What do you think is at fault? The only thing that changed from my routine is putting on eye-cream. (Clinique moisture rich) Do you think putting cream on the lids have made them oily? I've stopped using the cream on the lids, out of fear this might be the reason, but I'm afraid my lids have become incredibly oily. How can someone have such oily lids when nowhere else in my face am I oily? This is getting really frustrating. I used to be able to get away with concealer and powder, and my shadows would stay, and now not even UDPP works! And I also have Shadow Insurance and ArtDeco eyebase, but they're not as good as UDPP.

Any advice on how to go back to the lids I had last year? Why has the product stopped working on me? I want to do looks with really defined creases and I can't, because it's going to be a mess there in two hours.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (May 17, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kerasaki* 

 
_I thought UUPP would be my favourite product ever, but after approximately a year, it has stopped working the way it used to. It creases after a few hours, when it used to stay on for more than 20 hours. What do you think is at fault? The only thing that changed from my routine is putting on eye-cream. (Clinique moisture rich) Do you think putting cream on the lids have made them oily? I've stopped using the cream on the lids, out of fear this might be the reason, but I'm afraid my lids have become incredibly oily. How can someone have such oily lids when nowhere else in my face am I oily? This is getting really frustrating. I used to be able to get away with concealer and powder, and my shadows would stay, and now not even UDPP works! And I also have Shadow Insurance and ArtDeco eyebase, but they're not as good as UDPP.

Any advice on how to go back to the lids I had last year? Why has the product stopped working on me? I want to do looks with really defined creases and I can't, because it's going to be a mess there in two hours._

 

I have used Clinique Moisture Rich and it could be the fact that it is too rich for your eye area that the excess oils sit on your lid and adds to the normal production of oil.

my Advice to you is, put the cream on at night and then just add your moisturizer in the morning without the eyecream. See if that makes a difference. 
If you prefer still using the Moisture Rich in the morning, after you place UDPP, try putting a blottig powder or a translucent powder to absorb the oils already present so that it doesnt cause the primer to crease.


----------



## kerasaki (May 17, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

That's a good idea, thanks! I'll try a little bit of powder after the UDPP and see how it goes. I'll also limit eye-cream to nights. (And next time I'm buying the all about eyes gel cream).


----------



## montygrl4131 (May 17, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_I just got it today in a swap...Do you let it dry completely before applying e/s or put your e/s on while it's a little damp? I have dark skin so i was wondering if the nude color of this will affect my e/s coloring...guess I'll have to try it and see!_

 
Yes, let it dry completely, or you will not get the right effect. Also, a little goes a long way. I have olive skin, and althought the UDPP is much lighter, it doesn't show up that way on me. Hope this helps.


----------



## mpicky (May 18, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

I got a new bottle of the PP, I had finally run out!  In the past, I have always taken the little plastic stopper out of the top.  It was easy to do with a pair of pliers.  Now, I can't get it out of the new bottle!  The little stopper just tears as i try to pull it out and now it is all chewed up, but still in place.  I am very frustrated with it.  They changed that as well, and not for the better.


----------



## JStarJStar (May 21, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Hi all, I have a similar question to the ones above:  what order to you put everything on in?  I use eye cream, foundation, concealer, and now I use UDPP--which I could not LOVE more than I do.  It's one of the best beauty products I've ever bought in my life!  But-- am I doing it right?  I put it on after I do the rest of my routine, including concealer-- should I put it on before all of that?  Is there a right or wrong way??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Love UDPP. I was skeptical at first. It seemed too good to be true. I'm glad I finally tried it. Been using it for over 1.5 years and couldn't be happier!


----------



## AjaAbeni (May 31, 2009)

*Re: GOOD NEWS! Re: UDPP*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_The more I think of it, the funnier the bent foot becomes.

Us:
"We hate the genie bottle!"
"The bottle sucks!"
"You're ripping us off with this shitty bottle!"
"Change the bottle!"
"Redesign the bottle or we'll just end up buying TFSI!"

UD:
"Okay guys here's what you've been waiting for...WE BENT THE FOOT!"

Us: WTF?!

Seriously. DID THEY LISTEN AT ALL?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_They'll start listening when we stop buying._

 

LOL this is true!!


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 3, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*






i finally bought my very first udpp and i dont even know how i ever lived without it!!! lol i just dread the day that i have to depott it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i bought my first udpp in the summer last year so it's nearly a year old.  i then got a second one at xmas because it came free with a palette (full sized not mini) so used both at once!  now my first one that's a year old i thought was finally used up.  and i know i'd seen loads of videos showing how much extra product was left but i thought after a year mine really must be empty.  but i decided to rip the baby open anyways and oh my! i filled a whole entire mac 5gram jar with the stuff! i've closed the lid super tighth so hopefully it should last a while.


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I can't imagine to use any eyeshadow without this primer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 13, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I use UDPP every single time I put on make on my eyes!!! It is the BEST product I have EVER tired to keep my shadows in place. I depotted my UDPP that came with my UD deluxe palette. I put the UDPP in a MAC sample jar. It's been over 6 months and it has not dried up! Once that is gone I have my back up from ULTA, they had an XL sized bottle for $22 a few months ago. I still use paintpots and shadesticks but you can be sure under all of that there is some UDPP.


----------



## madkitty (Jul 20, 2009)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr whats happened to my UDPP*

Ive used the primer potion like forever and the tube Im on at the moment Ive been using for a month or so but for some reason my eyeshadow creases all the time now - I just dont get it and its really starting to frustrate me as Im not using anything else different on my eyes either


----------



## madkitty (Jul 20, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kerasaki* 

 
_I thought UUPP would be my favourite product ever, but after approximately a year, it has stopped working the way it used to. It creases after a few hours, when it used to stay on for more than 20 hours. What do you think is at fault? The only thing that changed from my routine is putting on eye-cream. (Clinique moisture rich) Do you think putting cream on the lids have made them oily? I've stopped using the cream on the lids, out of fear this might be the reason, but I'm afraid my lids have become incredibly oily. How can someone have such oily lids when nowhere else in my face am I oily? This is getting really frustrating. I used to be able to get away with concealer and powder, and my shadows would stay, and now not even UDPP works! And I also have Shadow Insurance and ArtDeco eyebase, but they're not as good as UDPP.

Any advice on how to go back to the lids I had last year? Why has the product stopped working on me? I want to do looks with really defined creases and I can't, because it's going to be a mess there in two hours._

 
now thats spooky as I just put up a post about this as the same is happening to me but I never use moisturiser on my eyes in the morning..surely they couldnt have changed the formula??????????/!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr whats happened to my UDPP*

hmmm interesting, I wonder if its just the heat and humidity of summer? even the best primers can't stand up against hot and sweaty!!! I swear by UDPP, but if I'm going to be out in the heat I know not to expect too much from it. Other than that theory, I have no idea!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr whats happened to my UDPP*

mine has gone kinda weird lately too! it doesn't crease but it seems to go a little orange on me!! and i have to rub it off.... only does it in the outer corners of my eyes though so i wonder if it is reacting to foundation....


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr whats happened to my UDPP*

I stopped using my UDPP a month ago because I thought at the time it might be causing me to get tiny bumps on my eyelids. I cannot be sure though, although not using UDPP has helped or not in getting rid of the bumps.  I am not using LM eye primer in the blue.. and that is working well also


----------



## Melon (Aug 13, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I put the UDPP in a MAC sample jar. It's been over 6 months and it has not dried up!_

 
How did you go about asking them for the sample jar? Or rather, what did you request to be put in it? Just wondering, thanks!


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 19, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

It's life-changing! I used to not bother doing eye makeup because it would always seem to fade after 1-2 hours. But since I tried UDPP I am CRAZY for eyeshadow! Colours are more vibrant and last the whole day. I definitely hacked into the bottle and scooped out the goods into a sample jar. 

I haven't tried TFSI, but I don't really feel the need to since UDPP works so well for me. You know what they say: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 20, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_Hi all, I have a similar question to the ones above:  what order to you put everything on in?  I use eye cream, foundation, concealer, and now I use UDPP--which I could not LOVE more than I do.  It's one of the best beauty products I've ever bought in my life!  But-- am I doing it right?  I put it on after I do the rest of my routine, including concealer-- should I put it on before all of that?  Is there a right or wrong way??_

 
I've been wondering the same thing! I don't know if I'm doing something wrong. But here's what I do - face primer (I'm using one from Smashbox right now, it's fine, I like it), foundation, concealer, powder. I don't put any of those things on my eyelids though. Then after all that I put the UDPP on my lids and a little bit under on the bottom lashes. 

...I also always have a problem with the UDPP getting on my lashes no matter how careful I am. Oh well, I just put mascara on afterwards.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 20, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I use eye cream first, but not on the upper lid.

Then UDPP is ALWAYS the first 'makeup' product I put on my eyes...heck, it's the first thing I use period. Even if I'm not using any eyeshadows, I will use UDPP. I am insanely paranoid about creasing, so I make sure UDPP is the first layer on and will subsequently prevent creasing no matter what I throw at it. Now I can apply concealer, powder, eyeshadows, cream eyeshadows, liners...everything is good!

I'm sure I wouldn't crease if I did powder/concealer before UDPP, but I'm still worried. I don't even want to risk it, so UDPP first it is!


----------



## wovendream (Aug 23, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I bought the new Book of Shadows a few days ago.  In it was a trial bottle of PP.  The samples I've had before have all been in little straight sided bottles and I know a lot of people prefer these to standard size due to the depotting issues with the bottle shape. But, when I opened the bottle the applicator was different to the standard ones supplied. It''s slightly longer and angled so that it reaches most of the product in the bottle, even in the bulb and the base! 

Has anybody bought a new PP lately.  Was the applicator bent/angled in the standard size bottle too???  Have UD really solved the packaging issues so simply???  Fingers crossed and awaiting everyones findings and comments


----------



## theheidis (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

i have both the new curved wand and the old one - I think the new wand will still miss a lot, but it should help get more out.  I tried too faced shadow insurance, and it came out all gross every time - watery - as if you have to shake it up every time - returned it....thanks to the boards and youtube I found UDPP - the only urban decay product I'll keep buying


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Oct 7, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

This is already a very long thread. But, I felt it necessary to add that this base is the truth. I am oily...and I have very oily lids. This is the ONLY thing that works. It stops creasing, keeps my look from being oily, and I won't even wear eyeshadow with out it..(Unless, I must wear makeup that day).


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 1, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

UDPP is honestly the best thing ever invented.
I've got extremely oily lids, and this keeps creasing and fading at bay.

I even wear this when I wear eyeliner too.  And mascara, so that my lids don't oil up and make my mascara smudgy.


----------



## r0xl0vesmakeup (Nov 19, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

yey for UDPP! the no.1 eye primer available!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 19, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I may have to invest in UDPP, I get so pissed with mac I've used conceler's in NC 45-50, Paint pot in Constructivist, and Creme Colour Base in Bronze and it all creases... I'm so pissed...But I may have a glimmer of hope! LOL


----------



## forevernars (Nov 20, 2009)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I am somewhat new to the UDPP I've had mine for about two weeks now and I have to say although it makes my eye shadows last longer than anything I've ever used before with no creasing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Which is very important to me) I find it extremely hard to blend!! For me since I'm not so good at blending eye shadow to begin with >>>> (Newbie still learning) using the primer makes it worse for me. Also it sticks on my lids like GLUE! It's very hard for me to get the shadow off at the end of the day because it's like glued to my lids I have to rub very hard with a rag or a piece of toilet paper to try getting it off but because it's on there so good I have to rub, and rub and rub to get it off which in the end my lids end up red and sore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wondering if anyone else had this problem too? and also any recs to help the shadows to blend a little easier??


----------



## MacArtist (Jan 18, 2010)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I purchased the primer potion last week and it has changed my life. It seriously makes my eyemakeup last all day and night. First day I tried it I tried it alone under my shadow and I felt it made my lids look sort of dry, so the next day I put a paintpot on top of it and it is perfection. Thanks everyone for recommending this product! I went back and bought another one to put in my kit.

<3


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 25, 2010)

*Eden Primer?*

Has anyone tried this yet? I'm tempted to get it, since I love Sin but I hate the fact that regular UDPP almost has no colour whatsoever to it. I couldn't find any pictures of anyone actually wearing it though, just swatches on hands, so I'm kind of skeptical of whether it actually creates this "naked, no makeup look" that UD says it does.

Sephora: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Eden: Concealer/Shadow Base


----------



## JENJ5001 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

I am tempted to but the only thing that keeps me from buying it is
when I use too thick of a layer in UDPP original my eyeshadow looks cakey and not smooth.  takes more blending.  I am thinking the new eden since it is not sheer would have that problem.  would love to hear input too of someone who has tried it.


----------



## computergirl200 (Jan 30, 2010)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I do like this product, and it does make my shadows last longer, but it isnt fully standing the distance at the moment.  I also HATE the packaging.  It's such a con.  I think that Urban Decay could have done a lot better with the packaging, but while we still buy it they aint gonna change it!  Yes the Genie bottle looks cute, but the wastage...  I'm getting ready to slice my hand off while trying to open the packaging out for more product!!!


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I just got my first tube of this and I'm so happy with it!! I can't believe how long my shadows last. NO fading at ALL and only minimal creasing (I have very hooded eyes). LOVE this stuff!!!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

I am SO in love with this stuff! I have purple veins on my lids and I feel like that causes my shadows to not be true-to-color. When I opened the tube, I thought, "no way, this is going to be way too yellow for me," but actually that worked in my favor! Here is a pic of with vs without.

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/5/8/8/1524127.JPG


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

I just got an email from Sephora about this and wish I would have known before I just bought a king-size bottle of regular UDPP from Urban Decay last week!  They also gave me a free sample of Sin with my order.  So I might wait until those run out before ordering Eden.  My first original UDPP dried out because I didn't use it up fast enough so I don't want that to happen again


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

I have this, and actually really like it.  I like it much more then the original, the consistency and color just work better for me.  I like Sin a lot, but use it like a shadow wash, when I'm lazy, it's not really something that I like as a primer. Eden is my go to primer now!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

Whats the consistency like? It seems quite opaque!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

Yes, it's definitely opaque - I actually think it could be used as a concealer! It's been awhile since I used the original UDPP, but from what I recall the consistency is about the same.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

man, i think this will be going on my next wishlist... i know its only exclusive for BI but does anyone know if its in stores??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Eden Primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_man, i think this will be going on my next wishlist... i know its only exclusive for BI but does anyone know if its in stores??_

 

Its currently in stores


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Anyone using UDPP under the eye to prevent concealer from creasing?  I tried this today and I think it's a winner, but I wanted to get some other thoughts on it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Twinkle Twinkle I use it for that - all around the eye area. 

I honestly do not know how I lived for so long without this stuff! I bought two more yesterday - just in case ya know?


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I'm almost done with my regular UDPP. I can't wait to purchase this! I've been wanting to try it out since UD released it.


----------



## angelisagemini (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Anyone using UDPP under the eye to prevent concealer from creasing?  I tried this today and I think it's a winner, but I wanted to get some other thoughts on it._

 
GREAT idea! I'm totally going to try this!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I freaking love this stuff. I have the oiliest lids in existence and this keeps my eyeshadow and liner looking brilliant all day. I'm tempted to try out Eden, but I think it might be too light for my skin tone.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I just got this today & am impressed already!

Questions...

How long does it take you to get to the point of depotting your normal sized UDPP (eg when it seems like there's no more product)?

After depotting, how long does it last after that?

Please say if use it daily, or occasionally.. etc.

The reason I'm asking is because I'm wondering if I should get a spare now, or wait till it's nearly run out.

Thanks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_I just got this today & am impressed already!

Questions...

How long does it take you to get to the point of depotting your normal sized UDPP (eg when it seems like there's no more product)?

After depotting, how long does it last after that?

Please say if use it daily, or occasionally.. etc.

The reason I'm asking is because I'm wondering if I should get a spare now, or wait till it's nearly run out.

Thanks _

 
Is UDPP difficult to get in your area?  Is that why you want a spare one? 

I have one container of UDPP that I have had a loooooooong time; I was using it regularly (not daily, but at least a couple times a week probably) and  that one is currently in my travel makeup tote.  The UDPP that I keep at home I have also had for a seriously long time (probably a year?) and I haven't run out or needed to depot yet.  I probably use this one even more than the first.  Sometimes I just put it on even when I am not wearing e/s to keep my lids from being super oily.  

My opinion is that you'll probably be just fine with one UDPP for quite a while.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Hi Twinkle_Twinkle! Thanks for the info! I've only just discovered UDPP & it's not easy to get a hold of. I'm not sure if I will be using it everyday but I just don't want to worry about it running out. From your post it doesn;t seem like it will do that in a hurry.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

UDPP is my HG product, keeps my eye make-up looking tidy and fresh! i just wish the packaging was more similar to the Too Faced's one.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 10, 2010)

*Finally - New UDPP packaging*

UD will be repackaging UDPP this A/W. It will now come in the same tube that the complexion primers come in.

Source: My Lips But Better.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

I actually don't mind the packaging now, I rather like it. I never understood why people always said how much they hated it. It's just a tube with a wand applicater ha. It works fine for me and I suppose I just really don't care about packaging as much. As long as the product works.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lebellabeauty* 

 
_I actually don't mind the packaging now, I rather like it. I never understood why people always said how much they hated it. It's just a tube with a wand applicater ha. It works fine for me and I suppose I just really don't care about packaging as much. As long as the product works._

 
The packaging is pretty and it's easy to apply, but a lot of people hate the packaging because the way that it is right now doesn't let us use all of the product. A lot of people actually cut the tube so that they are not throwing product away. I'm happy that UD seems to be listening to their customers and are working on improving the design flaw.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Yeah I can totally see an issue with the packaging of UDPP right now.. I bought my first bottle not too long ago so I haven't had to slice mine open yet but I know it's coming. Thank god they're changing it--good move!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

oooo! this is good to know. I know a lot of customers will reach for too faced shadow insurance over UDPP because of the packaging, even though the too faced is 2$ more.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

yay! that is such great news! I'll hold out on getting a new tube until the new packaging comes out!!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

^^^^ agreed. definitely gonna be enjoying the new packaging. at least all of our complaints haven't been a waste.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

AMEN!!!!
About damned time. I was one of those ppl that went from UDPP to TFSI because of the packaging. I like UDPP much more than I like TFSI. I like the idea of the tube also for sanitary measures. I'm looking forward to using my beloved UDPP again.


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

I like the udpp packaging now better than tfsi packaging.  I actually emptied my tfsi into a jar 

all I did with my udpp was taking out the little stopper thing and it was fine


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

It's good that UD heard our complaints and heeded suggestion. If only we could get MAC to do the same now...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Yay!  The genie bottle was/is adorable and all, but not functional.


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Jul 10, 2010)

*How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

And how effective do you find it to be?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

mercy, it lasts a long ass time. i would say about 10 months, maybe more. I got mine back in december or november, and its still goin strong. With the new bent applicator, i dont need to fiddle with it at all. I dont feel like there is less product coming out than wheni first got it. Keep in mind i work in cosmetics and wear udpp about 5 days a week.

Ive been using udpp for about 2-3 years, and i love it. i dont think my shadow has creased once since using it. im a big big fan. Shadows that didnt work so well before became new favourites.  it was love at first use! beats all primers imo.


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

Anyone ever tried the ELF primer? Is it 'the affordable UDPP' as people claim it to be?

Thanks for the response, Mabelle!


----------



## Kragey (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

I greatly prefer TFSI to UDPP for my oilslick lids, but this is awesome news for all of the lovely UDPP users! I love UD's eye shadows above all else, but sometimes that pretty packaging is just a pretty pain in the arse.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_It's good that UD heard our complaints and heeded suggestion. If only we could get MAC to do the same now..._

 
So true, Maybe next step is to get Mac to give us back our beloved old pigment jars.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

i have moved this to the UDPP section rather than in the tutorials section.

personally i find the udpp lasts a stupidly long time! sometimes i throw away what i have 'depotted' from the tube because i've had it for about a year and it starts to dry up.


----------



## winwin (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

While I never hated the old packaging. I welcome the new packaging. Too bad I won't be owning one in the new packaging for a very long time. I have a backup of the udpp in the XL size and 2 mini travel sizes I have to go through first.


----------



## preci0us2him (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

This is great for all the UDPP lovers. I wanted to love UDPP  too but it makes my eyelid itch like crazy so I have been using TFSI and I love it.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Woohoo!! No more packaging surgeries! I still have like 2 bottles I need to finish but I am happy they listened to their fans and fixed it.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have moved this to the UDPP section rather than in the tutorials section.

personally i find the udpp lasts a stupidly long time! sometimes i throw away what i have 'depotted' from the tube because i've had it for about a year and it starts to dry up._

 
I bought mine in Grade 8 (3 years ago) it lasted in a tube for about a year and a half. Then I depotted it which has lasted me until about 3 days ago. I still have more than half the pot that I depotted a year and a half ago but it has dried up considerably. I always said I would buy a new one after the next MAC collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know if their formula changed since the three-odd years I began using it but I just don't see the difference anymore. Maybe my lids have become less greasy since puberty and so I don't need notice the benefits of no creasing but even the colours aren't as vibrant as I remember them being. My 3 year old primer does a better job than my new one. I almost like the texture better. Maybe I got a bad batch or something :S


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

I use UDPP everytime I wear eye mu and I generally get 6 months were the product is smooth and the consistency is like new... then I get 2-3 months were it's a little denser and harder to spread. I wear mu anywhere from 3-5 times a week.


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

My tube seems to be lasting a very long time.

It's effectiveness on me is very good. My lids are always an oil slick and I can't go without it.


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

It lasts a very long time, say about 10 months from justing using the tube and then i had to depot mine because i couldn't get much product out and there was still a lot left! I love UDPP and i am very excited about the new packaging.


----------



## n_c (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

Over a year, and that was using it at least 5x per week.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

Atleast a year even more if you don't use it daily, it's a great primer, it really keeps my liner/shadow in place for the day.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

I have to join in the chorus of delight for this change.  I was another defector to TFSI because of the product wasted by the UDPP packaging, so this makes me very happy!  Thankfully I finally figured out how to use the tube for my UD complexion primer before this, though.  I have to confess that, despite the directional sticker, it took me several times using it to figure it out.  I felt like a total idiot when I realized how it was supposed to work.  Doh!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

i can switch back to udpp instead of tfsi now! yahoo!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_I have to join in the chorus of delight for this change.  I was another defector to TFSI because of the product wasted by the UDPP packaging, so this makes me very happy!  Thankfully I finally figured out how to use the tube for my UD complexion primer before this, though.  I have to confess that, despite the directional sticker, it took me several times using it to figure it out.  I felt like a total idiot when I realized how it was supposed to work.  Doh!_

 
what do u mean? is there a trick to squeezing it?


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_what do u mean? is there a trick to squeezing it?_

 
Well, I didn't realize that you weren't supposed to unscrew the whole cap off and that there is a little hole in it to squeeze the stuff out.  For a while I was just taking off the applicator, and then I saw the little sticker, and I was like, oh, there's a cap on the cap you take off.  And for the life of me, I couldn't get the damned cap off.  And then I realized.  You unscrew the little cap about a half turn to open the applicator hole on the cap.  Duh.  Maybe I'm just an idiot, but for some reason out of all the makeup I've ever used, this was not at all intuitive to me, hehe.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love the primer potion in the original formula and in eden.  I have a sample of it in Sin, and I just don't think that it works as well as the other two.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

It will last you about a year - but you have to depot it when you think you're running low (for me it was about 4 months after using the product).  If you don't know how to depot it, there's a bunch of youtube videos about it


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: How long does a tube of UDPP last?*

It lasted me over a year! And what I had left when I depotted stayed workable until I was scraping the edges of the jar I kept it in!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

ohh this makes me happy, I'll def have to give UDPP a try again, I HATED the packaging and made the switch to TFSI.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

This is good news! I don't particularly care to press the applicator up to my eye either... it's messy and it feels like you might use more than necessary. Excited for a squeeze bottle style.


----------



## geeko (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Woot... finally they ARE changing the packaging. It's high time that they changed the packaging. Glad that they listen to feedback from customer.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I'd be happy with new packaging as well.  Right now I wipe the applicator onto a brush and apply it that way.  I love the product and could not live without primer!

May be a stupid question:  Can you use too much?  Right now I am trying to work with pigments (newbie) and always use my primer but noticed one day that I could see a lot of primer with the pigment.  I think either I used too much primer or put the pigment on while the primer was still damp??  Should you put your shadows/piggies on right away or wait a minute?


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_I love the primer potion in the original formula and in eden.  I have a sample of it in Sin, and I just don't think that it works as well as the other two._

 
I agree.  The Sin seems to crease on me, but I love this color the best.  It isn't matte however, and I like the matte better so it doesn't affect the color or consistency of the shadow over it.  Of all the UDPP, though, I like the Sin best without anything over it--used like a liquid eyeshadow and it is the only one I can do this with.  I have had this one for 6 months and it is still fine in consistency which is good because I bought the ginormous one.  The Eden one is my fave for matte PP, I hate that I only got the little baby size on on that.  Wish I had the ginormous Eden and the tiny Sin.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_I'd be happy with new packaging as well.  Right now I wipe the applicator onto a brush and apply it that way.  I love the product and could not live without primer!

May be a stupid question:  Can you use too much?  Right now I am trying to work with pigments (newbie) and always use my primer but noticed one day that I could see a lot of primer with the pigment.  I think either I used too much primer or put the pigment on while the primer was still damp??  Should you put your shadows/piggies on right away or wait a minute?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you can use too much and it helps to wait a minute for it to dry a little before I put the e/s over it.  Otherwise, the pigments or powder eyeshadow can crease a little or apply unevenly.  Just my opinion...


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Finally! This is great news. I love UDPP but when my current one ran out was not going to repurchase due to the packaging.

Once I could not get much out with the wand I took out the plastic inner rim to the top and now a bunch comes out. I didn't want to try to cut it because I was pretty sure I'd cut myself first since I'm so clumsy


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I'm happy about the packaging change, too!


----------



## Deborah197 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love UDPP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just recently got the UDPP in Sin and I love it too!
When I first tried it one year ago, it was irritating my eyes; therefore, I stop using it for a while. I then started to used Too Faced Shadow Insurance which I love too! Just recently I started using it again, and I cannot stop using it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although it is a bit pricey is worth it. 

I also got Loreal's De-Crease which I used for work and that works well too.
More affordable and easier to get. Available in walgreen, cvs, and in any pharmacy.


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Hey guys I was the blogger who originally wrote about this and I just wanted to clarify a few things since I know a lot of people had questions.

I was told that they would be putting UDPP in a squeeze tube similar to the complexion primer potions, and the first one to come out would be a "jumbo size" that contains 3x as much as a regular UDPP (part of their holiday collection). The plan is to phase in the new packaging this winter/next spring. 

No word on prices yet, but I expect them to be reasonable as usual for Urban Decay.


----------



## calysto17 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

It would be so great because honestly I'm tired of having what I think is a finished tube, only to realize that there is so much left.  In other news, that baby finally creased on me and it took like 98 degrees to do it.  Never had that happen before


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Finally - New UDPP packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktbeta* 

 
_Hey guys I was the blogger who originally wrote about this and I just wanted to clarify a few things since I know a lot of people had questions.

I was told that they would be putting UDPP in a squeeze tube similar to the complexion primer potions, and the first one to come out would be a "jumbo size" that contains 3x as much as a regular UDPP (part of their holiday collection). The plan is to phase in the new packaging this winter/next spring. 

No word on prices yet, but I expect them to be reasonable as usual for Urban Decay._

 
Thanks for the heads up! I will hopefully be done with my tube by then to try it out.


----------



## arlingtonian (Aug 25, 2010)

*UDPP in squeeze tube now available on Sephora.com!*

Yay! The new packaging is available! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks like a mini version of the face primers.

Sephora: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size ($45 Value): Concealer/Shadow Base


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UDPP in squeeze tube now available on Sephora.com!*

I think its cool that they made it a squeeze tube but on Sephora it says its LE which sucks.


----------



## n_c (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UDPP in squeeze tube now available on Sephora.com!*

Le?!?!? Wtf.


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UDPP in squeeze tube now available on Sephora.com!*






LE!? i thought it was a change for the better and we would never go back to the crappy tubes lol


----------



## arlingtonian (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UDPP in squeeze tube now available on Sephora.com!*

I wonder if that's just a mistake. I don't see why they would make it LE. The regular primer potion bottle is on sale at Hautelook right now which makes me think they're trying to get rid of whatever stock the have left of it. Also, UD's website doesn't have primer potion listed right now in the old or new bottle so they're probably switching over.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

OHHH you know what, I bet it's just the SIZE that is LE.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Hopefully its just the size that is le because that would suck. Id like to try  the UDPP with the new packaging  because the old packaging was the only reason I never got it before.


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Here's what I heard directly from Urban Decay -* the professional SIZE is LE for the holiday season. Expect new packaging for the smaller tubes soon, and those will be permanent changes.*

Some pictures...


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calysto17* 

 
_It would be so great because honestly I'm tired of having what I think is a finished tube, only to realize that there is so much left.  In other news, that baby finally creased on me and it took like 98 degrees to do it.  Never had that happen before_

 

Yep, me too.  For everything you said.  Esp the heat.  I was uber pissed.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Ah that sucks it creased on ya'll in the heat! I have been in about 105 degrees for the past couple weeks and this stayed intact on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I will say instead of giving me 15-16 hours of wear before creasing it went down to like 12-13 when it's been hot.


----------



## Misoxx (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I love UDPP. I bought the XL version in a UD Pack which had gotten discounted after Christmas 2009 and I'm still using the same one, I havn't ran out since using it every day since. It stops eyeshadow going in the creases and since I have normal-dry eyelids, its a great base for eyeshadows. I would re-buy this whenever I run out, also since UD is often a brand in offers, makes it even better.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

I prefer my UDPP when it's dried out a bit. The last one I bought has had a shorter wear and doesn't give my shadows more pigmentation. 

On another note I bought the Naked Palette and they've been creasing like crazy when I use them with my UDPP. I haven't had any problems with MAC's shadows + UDPP. Thoughts?


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Fell in LOVE with UDPP in Eden. I'm WAY yellow so the slight yellow tone works perfectly. All my shadows just glide over it. It dries fast and never creases. I'm thrilled with it. My painterly paint pot is just as good but it's more pink than yellow.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: UD Primer Potion Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Finally! This is great news. I love UDPP but when my current one ran out was not going to repurchase due to the packaging.

Once I could not get much out with the wand I took out the plastic inner rim to the top and now a bunch comes out. I didn't want to try to cut it because I was pretty sure I'd cut myself first since I'm so clumsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  I want to try and cut mine but knowing me, I'd cut a finger off.


----------



## darlinglovrface (Oct 13, 2010)

hello all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Has anyone tried the new udpp in GREED? Its gold and i seen it in a set at sephora, im wondering if its worth it to get it, since i have the sin one.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 31, 2010)

Any news on the squeezy tube being available in the UK?
	I really need a new UDPP but I don't wanna spend money on the rubbish genie tube and then this be released


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Nov 4, 2010)

My friend in the USA sent me the XL Sin UDPP as well as the 25ml squeeze tube!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	BOOYA!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

The squeeze tube is probably the best change they could've made to pp. Soo much easier to use & will definitely last a loong time


----------



## makeupbymichyt (Jan 21, 2011)

I Dont what i would do without it! The professional size is def worth it, it'll last a long time and the packaging is much better. I do use this under paint pots if need be.


----------



## loreenb1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I own numerous brands of eye primers and none have compared to the UD primer potion. When people say that it does not crease... it really don't. Out of all that I have, I only recommend UD because it is the best to me.


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't use UDPP .. but I would have loved to use the squeeze tube instead of the old packaging.. which was a nightmare and a waste of product.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this primer! I have the original, which I've been using for a while now and I also have a small size one in Eden with I got with the Black Palette. I'd love to get it in full size but I don't think you can anymore? Maybe it was limited edition? I want to try out Sin as well!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't care much for UDPP. I tried the original awhile ago and found it hard to blend out shadows the way I really wanted to. I use TFSI which allows me to always go back and blend and it lasts all day. Having said that, I decided to give Greed a try last week and I love it! It's a gorgeous color. It's bold w/o being over the top. I can use it alone if I want to. I'm very fond of this one.


----------



## miss_t_goofy (Mar 16, 2011)

Sephora has the squeeze tube packaging for the other primer colors as well. Good thing because I have been waiting to buy Eden but I hated the genie potion packaging.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 26, 2011)

The Sephora I went to today didnt have the squeeze tube, they said they would probably get it in the stores in the next couple of weeks.  Im thinking about picking up Eden and Greed


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 3, 2011)

Just bought the original UDPP at Sephora... As an e/s junkie I'm ashamed it's taken me so long to get it.  I tend not to wear much makeup to work because I sweat and get splashed with a lot of water (I work in a butcher shop), but I can't wait to try this out tomorrow!
  	I've found that bold shades are a little more work to blend, but it's worth the effort.  Most of my stuff is MAC and behaves the way I want it to, but I do have a smashbox set with 30+ e/s that I bought at a duty-free and haven't used because I hate them.  With UDPP I can get what I want out of them and can actually make use of the palette.  I'm thrilled!

  	Jess


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love this primer!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 20, 2011)

Such a great primer. I need to get it in the new packaging!


----------



## k.a.t (May 20, 2011)

Okay I cannot find it on the Debenham's online store wth? do any UK ladies know if it's even being sold here? the old, the new doesn;t matter...I just need some priper potion!!!!!!!! *cries*


----------



## fleur de lis (May 22, 2011)

Beautybay has the old and the new version - here's the new version: 
  	http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/g/eyeshadowprimerpotion



k.a.t said:


> Okay I cannot find it on the Debenham's online store wth? do any UK ladies know if it's even being sold here? the old, the new doesn;t matter...I just need some priper potion!!!!!!!! *cries*


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been using this product consistently for the past 3yrs now and I absolutely love it... or I did until recently.

  	I've noticed lately that my eye shadow has started to crease again.  It would be worse without the UDPP but up until the last month or two it never, ever creased.  I haven't changed anything in my routine that I can think of to cause this.  I have naturally quite oily eyelids and I don't put moisturiser on them so I know it isn't that making it worse.  Has anyone ever experienced this?  Any suggestions?  I have another full tube that hasn't even been opened yet so I'm gonna be really disappointed if I can't continue to use it.

  	TIA


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 7, 2012)

How old is the one you're currently using?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 8, 2012)

I honestly can't remember, but it hasn't been opened a full year yet.  Should I chuck it and use the other one?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2012)

That is bizarre. Mine's been open over a year, and it works fine. Heh.  Go ahead and open the other one, then.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Jan 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been using this product consistently for the past 3yrs now and I absolutely love it... or I did until recently.
> 
> I've noticed lately that my eye shadow has started to crease again.  It would be worse without the UDPP but up until the last month or two it never, ever creased.  I haven't changed anything in my routine that I can think of to cause this.  I have naturally quite oily eyelids and I don't put moisturiser on them so I know it isn't that making it worse.  Has anyone ever experienced this?  Any suggestions?  I have another full tube that hasn't even been opened yet so I'm gonna be really disappointed if I can't continue to use it.
> 
> TIA



 	The same happened to me about a year ago. I opened a new mini one that I had, and it still happened. Like you, I have very oily lids. I switched to NARS smudgeproof shadow base, and it works great. I've read that skin can adjust to what is being applied to it, (especially in the case of primer type products) and in turn, the products will become ineffective. I guess this would be similar to using oil control products, and the skin's reaction, therefore producing more oil.


----------



## RhodesMakeup (Apr 11, 2012)

The UD primer is one of my favorites though I have found that it loses it strength some after awhile. I also really like stay dont stray from benefit and shadow insurance from too faced (the only thing I like from them)


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

  	I bought a TFSI and opened my other UDPP.  I think part of the problem was I was over-washing my face and it was producing more oil to compensate.  I haven't worn make-up in a couple weeks (been sick and then had surgery) so when I do on Saturday I'll hopefully see a difference.

  	Both TFSI and UDPP were still creasing before I got sick, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Annnnnnnd then shortly after my last post in here, my own UDPP became less effective at keeping my eyeshadows from creasing.  Currently I go back and forth between that and NYX's HD eyeshadow primer. I want to try NARS Smudgeproof, too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2012)

Typical, right?  Darn thing.  I really wanna try NARS Smudgeproof, too - but I dunno.  Feel like I should wait to buy another one until I've used all of my UDPP or TFSI, lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. *nods*


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd used the UDPP during two years and found it became less effective over time. I've also tried the Nars and liked it even less. At the moment I'm using Benefit's RSVP as a primer and so far so good. Fingers crossed!
  	I also have oily and aging eyelids and have learned not to expect miracles from any product.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been using UDPP for the last few years and have yet to have any trouble with it. I have a backup tube of the Pro sized Original but the one that I've been using for over a year has performed perfectly. I also have a regular sized tube of Sin...I love it but I rarely use it. Original tends to work for all of my looks. I've never had trouble with blending as I noticed someone mentioned in an older post. I have yet to try a primer that gave me better (or equal) wear with no creasing or fading so until something odd happens with UDPP I will continue to consider it my HG eye shadow primer!


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Love UDPP, best primer ever for oily lids


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 16, 2013)

UDPP was definitely put to the test over the weekend and it held up perfectly.  The sweat/humidity didn't make my eyeshadow budget at all.


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 10, 2013)

I love UDPP in tube packaging. I have Original & Sin but I really love SIN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I just use UDPP Sin in hurry time, no need eyeshadow!


----------



## Thia Winter (Jun 2, 2013)

What's up with Eden????

  	I've searched online and at Sephora and Ulta and NO ONE has it in stock!   Is it discontinued???


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thia Winter said:


> What's up with Eden????
> 
> I've searched online and at Sephora and Ulta and NO ONE has it in stock!   Is it discontinued???


  	Its oos even on UD's website. Maybe they are reformulating it?


----------



## Candyy (Jun 6, 2013)

I just bought Eden about a month ago.
  	I really like the new tube packaging, so much better than the old one.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is the only item that I own by urban decay and I luv luv it. I use it for my darker and natural eyeshadow base. I use nyx milk for my brights!


----------



## sunflower503 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love this primer! Its great at keeping my eyeshadow color alive all day without creasing


----------



## Brendax33 (Oct 15, 2013)

I honestly don't like this primer. I find it dries too quickly before I'm able to spread it completely and evenly.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 19, 2014)

I really like the primer. It brings out my eyeshadow colors and prevents if from creasing.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 6, 2014)

Love the primer. You'll pry it from my cold dead hands


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 6, 2014)

I tried it once hated it. Then fell in love with it a year later now I cant stop using it.


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 7, 2014)

I love this primer although I just threw mine away. I noticed it was over drying my eyelids. Now my eyelids got irritated. I had that tube for a few years now. Perhaps it expired?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2014)

It's entirely possible your tube expired.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Hands down the best primer I've ever used. I have it in original. Ever since I bought my naked palette and tried a sample of it it's been on my "must buy" list, and I finally bought some today. It's a great product. No shadow fading or creasing when I use it, and it also makes my shadows appear darker. I think this should be in every woman's makeup bag.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I personally don't like it. it's not as good as toofaced or nars in terms of oil control. 
  I use eye primers to prevent my eyeliners and mascaras from smudging.. but with the UD, my eyeliners don't last quite as long 

  you apply the eye primer on clean lid, with clean fingers... use a very tiny amount (like 1/6 of a pea size) for each lid because otherwise, it can make your eye shadows clump


----------



## pinkstar21 (Aug 4, 2014)

I love the tube packaging in  ORIGINAL. BEST stuff out there and also SIN is a great one too!


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2014)

My go to eye primer is the Urban Decay one in Sin. It covers any discoloration i have and really makes my eyeshadows stay all day. I have very oily eyelids but the primer helps control that.


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

I've used Eden since I received a sample of it and love how it evens out any redness on my lids and the staying power is great. I'll definitely buy the full size and recommend it to any fair skinned friends.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 19, 2014)

Eden was my favorite until the anti age primer came out.  I love this one!  It's a lot more sheer than Eden and its very smooth and creamy.  My go UD primer now.


----------



## pinkstar21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone use the primers as a face concealer? I've heard Eden can be used that way.


----------



## kdg96 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is my holy grail primer. I use it in original.


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

I think this primer is good but for some reason i prefer my mac paint pot in painterly just to blank everything out or i also am in love with the NARS eye primer which helps if you have oily eyelids.


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 28, 2014)

Love this primer. Eden is my favorite.


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 28, 2014)

I need to buy a new one--great recommendations


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

I personally prefer stay don't stray from benefit, but urban decay primer potion is alright too. I'm getting a mac paint pot in my next mac order and I'm hoping I will love it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

Magentafan25 said:


> I personally prefer stay don't stray from benefit, but urban decay primer potion is alright too. I'm getting a mac paint pot in my next mac order and I'm hoping I will love it.


  I have a few. I am certain you will love it.


----------



## RockDiva (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't know how I survived without this primer for so long - ha! (I've never tried any others, btw).


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 12, 2014)

I got the professional size UDPP squeeze tube and after a while it went solid in the tube. Turns out that if you close the tube to tightly, you break the nozzle off the tube (or fracture it, like in my case) and that prevents you from proper sealing it ever again. IT WAS FULL, TOO. Oh, the pain.


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 29, 2015)

The original PP is my go-to. I dont bother wearing eyeshadow without it as a base! Used to sell a lot of it by demo-ing on my hand how much more pigmented and difficult to rub off shadows are with vs without it!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Queenesq said:


> Eden was my favorite until the anti age primer came out.  I love this one!  It's a lot more sheer than Eden and its very smooth and creamy.  My go UD primer now.


  Thanks for this, I'm thinking of buying the anti-aging. I have the regular and Sin. Never tried Eden...


----------



## Jennyemm (Mar 21, 2015)

I just bought a ridiculous amount of primer potion cause of the Ulta 21 days sale... I couldn't resist the deal!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 21, 2015)

Jennyemm said:


> I just bought a ridiculous amount of primer potion cause of the Ulta 21 days sale... I couldn't resist the deal!


  I know, I'm an ass, I only bought one (anti-aging)!! Whyy???? Because I had other crap in my cart that's why. I shouldn't have been buying anything actually.


----------



## Jennyemm (Mar 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I know, I'm an ass, I only bought one (anti-aging)!! Whyy???? Because I had other crap in my cart that's why. I shouldn't have been buying anything actually.


  That means you are stronger then I am! I shouldn't have been buying anything either, but the phrase 50%off is my kryptonite.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 22, 2015)

Jennyemm said:


> That means you are stronger then I am! I shouldn't have been buying anything either, but *the phrase 50%off is my kryptonite*.


  Me too, and I hate paying for shipping so what happens is I end up spending $50 to avoid paying $6 shipping. Ugggh.


----------



## Jennyemm (Mar 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too, and I hate paying for shipping so what happens is I end up spending $50 to avoid paying $6 shipping. Ugggh.


  Yes!! I started out with just 3 primers, one of each. Then, I saw that I was 3$ away from getting the Urban decay deluxe small size goodies, so I had to spend just a few more dollars! So I bought the cheapest thing I liked that I can find, the Ammo palette. By that time, it made sense to just pay a bit more for free shipping so I grabbed two lip liners (buy one get one 50%) off. And then magically I've spent 60$


----------



## montREALady (Mar 22, 2015)

Jennyemm said:


> Yes!! I started out with just 3 primers, one of each. Then, I saw that I was 3$ away from getting the Urban decay deluxe small size goodies, so I had to spend just a few more dollars! So I bought the cheapest thing I liked that I can find, the Ammo palette. By that time, it made sense to just pay a bit more for free shipping so I grabbed two lip liners (buy one get one 50%) off. And then magically I've spent 60$


  I know! Just like magic!!


----------

